# ¿Que pasa en ASTURIAS Y CANTABRIA? su DECADENCIA económica NO se explica solo por el factor POBLACIONAL: DEMOLEDOR DATO DE PIB PER CÁPITA



## Silverdaemon6 (9 Ene 2022)

A ver si el Capitan Anchoa viene y nos lo explica.

Buscando unos datos en Internet de casualidad tropiezo con este gráfico









De 1955 a 2020: cómo les ha ido a las regiones españolas en las últimas seis décadas


Las regiones españolas han tenido un desarrollo económico y demográfico muy desigual en los últimos 50-60 años.




www.libremercado.com











El PIB per cápita no puede mentir: la productividad de Asturias y Cantabria no ha hecho mas que BAJAR desde la muerte de franco

En 1975 el PIB per cápita de ambas regiones estaba por encima de la media nacional, ligeramente en Asturias y de forma mas notable en Cantabria (105,6% sobre una base 100)

Son las DOS ÚNICAS comunidades autónomas que pasaron de estar por encima de la media en 1975 a estar BASTANTE POR DEBAJO DE LA MEDIA en 2019 (88,4% Asturias y 92,5% Cantabria en 2019 sobre base 100). Y no es una tendencia reciente, en el año 1995 (hace 25 años) ya estaban así.

Particularmente lamentable la situación de CANTABRIA si nos remontamos un poco mas: en 1955 era la QUINTA comunidad autónoma con mayor PIB per cápita, incluso por DELANTE DE NAVARRA (con sus fueros y todo....)









Cantabria, donde menos creció el PIB por habitante en 45 años


Según recoge el informe titulado ‘45 años de evolución económica, social y empresarial de las Comunidades Autónomas en España (1975-2020)’, elaborado por la Cámara de Comercio y el Consejo General de Economistas




www.eldiarioalerta.com





¿Porque motivo en el imaginario colectivo de la mayoría de foreros a veces se contempla estas dos regiones como reservorios de gente seria y productiva, cuando los datos indican que, emigración aparte, allí no produce ni dios?

Gran duda que se me plantea esta curiosa divergencia entre imagen social y realidad de los datos



shur 1 dijo:


> Y tienen turismo para aburrir.



Tendran atracciones turísticas, que no necesariamente turistas

Pernoctaciones turisticas en Cantabria en 2017: aprox 5.400.000



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjHgK7lmaT1AhXa8uAKHYWRCEEQFnoECBEQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fprofesional.turismodecantabria.com%2Fficheros%2Fesp%2FInformes%2F83C88812-BDD5-51CB-E663-86EE8532129C.pdf%2F&usg=AOvVaw20Xazm1k8EThZBwv0pou_u



Pernoctaciones turisticas en BENIDORM en 2019: aprox 16.000.000









Benidorm se mantiene: supera los 16 millones de pernoctaciones turísticas en 2019


Descenso de apenas 8 décimas




alicanteplaza.es





Dejemonos de tonterías, solo BENIDORM por poco TRIPLICA a toda Cantabria en pernoctaciones hoteleras turísticas (no creo que esta proporción se haya alterado mucho por los dos años de diferencia, solo es por aproximar el orden de magnitud)

Quizas con el COVID y el BOOM del turismo rural se haya aminorado algo la diferencia, pero creo que sigue siendo un dato DEMOLEDOR



Registrador dijo:


> ¿Que pasa en ASTURIAS Y CANTABRIA?
> 
> ¿Qué va a pasar? 40 años de socialismo.



Será en Asturias

Cantabria si no estoy equivocado ha tenido bastantes gobiernos de derechas









Presidente de Cantabria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





¿No será mas bien el problema que sus Cayetanos de apellido compuesto se dedican a pasearse todo Ufanos por Castelar y el Sardinero pero a la hora de la verdad son Hidalgos de esos que se echan migas en el pecho para parecer que vienen de un banquete?



Kremlink dijo:


> Al final os olvidais de lo más importante: BAJA CAPACIDAD INTELECTUAL e inquietudes y creatividad de los españoles, en este caso concreto aún más sangrante, de los catetos asturianos



Eso no es cierto

El sistema educativo Asturiano no es deficiente









¿Qué comunidades tienen un mejor sistema educativo? | Comparador


La calidad de la educación varía en España de unas comunidades autónomas a otras como consecuencia de las...




www.europapress.es





Y el cociente Intelectual del norte de España no es diferente del del Norte de italia

Comparemos economicamente ......el eje Milan-Turin con el eje Santander- Oviedo















Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Cantabria tiene mas dinamismo que Asturias, en Cantabria está el Santander y algunas empresas curiosas como ENSA que fabrica equipos nucelares. También Cantabria está lindando con Vizcaya, un paraíso fiscal de donde efluyen capitales.



Ser la sede social de una multinacional como el Banco de Santander es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Supongo que algo de impuestos les dejaran, una buena tajada, pero la central y el grueso del empleo especializado está en Madrid









Ciudad financiera | Sobre Nosotros | Banco Santander


Conoce toda la información sobre la Ciudad Financiera del Grupo Santander, desde cómo se construyó hasta cómo llegar a nuestra sede corporativa




www.santander.com





Las multinacionales pueden desubicar su sede social donde mas les interese ¿porque crees que todas las multinacionales extranjeras estan en ZUG (Suiza) salvo las de Internet me parece que están en Irlanda (porque tienen una fiscalidad específica mas favorable)?

Los grandes fondos de inversión de Europa mayoritariamente estan domiciliados en el Reino unido (ahora que estan fuera de la UE no se) y en Luxemburgo. Tambien por temas de fiscalidad.




pepeleches dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando ciertas zonas obtienen la mayor parte de la riqueza con empresas públicas. Que el PIB puede ser alto, pero se muere la vaca de la que chupan teta y no hay nada detrás.
> 
> Minería, astilleros, siderurgias...eran todo empresas del entramado del INI. Daban trabajo a muchos miles, pero exactamente de la misma forma que a día de hoy da cualquier empresa pública. No, las empresa públicas con Franco no eran una tremenda excepción, hay gente convencida de que en el comunismo o en la democracia las empresas públicas son lo que siempre son, pero resulta que con Franco no.
> 
> ...



Este post es para enmarcar, escrito por alguien que sabe.

Si no recuerdo mal, había que esperar varias semanas para que te pusieran teléfono en casa y pagar mas de cien mil pesetas para tener linea y aparato.

Vamos, como si ahora tienes que pagar 2000 euros por que te pongan linea de voz en casa tras esperar dos o tres meses en la cola de interesados 

España como siempre, cleptocracia donde los listos y enchufados vivien a costa de los tontos sin contactos. País de truhanes. Esos sueldazos para los privilegiados con los mejores sueldos del entramado industrial salian de empobrecer al resto de la población. Mira tu en aquella época como vivia (en comparación con su equivalente en Alemania) el dueño de una panadería o un fontanero



P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> noticia de hace 5 años
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALUCINO

EL PIB regional de Cantabria el segundo que mas depende de la CONSTRUCCIÓN de España.

Me dices Baleares, Alicante, Canarias, Málaga....donde hay miles y miles de negocios en torno a las viviendas de los Europeos del Norte y sus alojamientos de segunda residencia y jubilación

Vaya economía mas PACO que debe tener Cantabria







No se como quedará la cosa después, pero por mucho que se critique a Asturias Parece que en PIB per cápita Cantabria anda peor según el INE, al menos en 2018

Tanto reirse de los Murcianos, pero en PIB per capita esta a nivel de Cantabria y mejor que Alicante y Almería


----------



## Palimpsesto. (9 Ene 2022)

Nadie va a invertir en esos estercoleros socialistas teniendo un paraíso fiscal que trata a España como colonia a unos pocos km. 
La refinería de petronor debería estar en las inmediaciones de Santander por ser uan zona llana. Pero se monto en Muskiz entre montañas porque había que tratar bien a las provincias rebeldes.
Ahora pasa lo mismo con otras empresas.
El caso de Asturias es más sangrante.
Es un paraíso de paguitas y funcis. No se puede invertir.
Eso sí muy bonito cuando no llueve como toda la cornisa cantábrica mal llamada norte de España.


----------



## shur 1 (9 Ene 2022)

Y tienen turismo para aburrir. Y el barco a Inglaterra. Y son las más bonitas de España. Una pena. 

La riqueza o pobreza ahí no es culpa de si su gente es productiva o vaga. Son movimientos de capitales invirtiendo aquí o allá. Toda España se va muriendo y vaciando salvo Madrid y Barcelona que van concentrando y concentrando. España no deja de caer en el ranking de renta per capita mundial y nos adelantan hasta los del Este. Comparar a Asturias y Cantabria con el resto es lo de menos. La miseria roja ya galopa desbocada para todos.


----------



## Registrador (9 Ene 2022)

¿Que pasa en ASTURIAS Y CANTABRIA? 

¿Qué va a pasar? 40 años de socialismo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

qué pasa en Cantabria?? pues que está separada de Castilla, eso es lo que le pasa.

PRC Y PNV culpables.


----------



## Kremlink (9 Ene 2022)

Q son retrasados 
Asturianos catetos y lo q es peor...SOCIATAS progres


----------



## David_ (9 Ene 2022)

Cuando se destruye desde dentro una gran nación, España, sus regiones más débiles son las primeras en hundirse.


----------



## Boba Fet II (9 Ene 2022)

Falta de luces de la poblacion que les lleva a votar socialismo y comunismo y por ello acaban así.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (9 Ene 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Que pasa en ASTURIAS Y CANTABRIA?
> 
> ¿Qué va a pasar? 40 años de socialismo.



Será en Asturias

Cantabria si no estoy equivocado ha tenido bastantes gobiernos de derechas









Presidente de Cantabria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





No será mas bien el problema que sus Cayetanos de apellido compuesto se dedican a pasearse todo Ufanos por Castelar y el Sardinero pero a la hora de la verdad son Hidalgos de esos que se echan migas en el pecho para parecer que vienen de un banquete?


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (9 Ene 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Y tienen turismo para aburrir.



Tendran atracciones turísticas, que no necesariamente turistas

Pernoctaciones turisticas en Cantabria en 2017: aprox 5.400.000



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjHgK7lmaT1AhXa8uAKHYWRCEEQFnoECBEQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fprofesional.turismodecantabria.com%2Fficheros%2Fesp%2FInformes%2F83C88812-BDD5-51CB-E663-86EE8532129C.pdf%2F&usg=AOvVaw20Xazm1k8EThZBwv0pou_u



Pernoctaciones turisticas en BENIDORM en 2019: aprox 16.000.000









Benidorm se mantiene: supera los 16 millones de pernoctaciones turísticas en 2019


Descenso de apenas 8 décimas




alicanteplaza.es





Dejemonos de tonterías, solo BENIDORM por poco TRIPLICA a toda Cantabria en pernoctaciones hoteleras turísticas (no creo que esta proporción se haya alterado mucho por los dos años de diferencia, solo es por aproximar el orden de magnitud)

Quizas con el COVID y el BOOM del turismo rural se haya aminorado algo la diferencia, pero creo que sigue siendo un dato DEMOLEDOR


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (9 Ene 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Falta de luces de la poblacion que les lleva a votar socialismo y comunismo y por ello acaban así.



El Capitan Anchoa no es socialista, es regionalista


----------



## sirpask (9 Ene 2022)

Todo para Galicia y Pais Vasco...

Cantabria y Asturias son el jardin de estas dos.


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Será en Asturias
> 
> Cantabria si no estoy equivocado ha tenido bastantes gobiernos de derechas
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajaja Revilla de derechas sí

Que coman socialismo!

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## damnit (9 Ene 2022)

Cantabria no lo sé pero Asturias lo conozco bien. 40 años de paguitas, subvenciones y desindustrialización han destruido por completo la región.

No os equivoquéis, la muerte lenta de cualquier región del planeta se consigue inundándola de paguitas.


----------



## shur 1 (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Tendran atracciones turísticas, que no necesariamente turistas
> 
> Pernoctaciones turisticas en Cantabria en 2017: aprox 5.400.000
> 
> ...



No son tonterías. Benidorm es un centro turístico de primer nivel pero Asturias y Cantabria tienen turismo nacional para aburrir. Toda esa costa en verano se llena y al resto de España no va nadie. Compara con la España interior no con la costa más turística de Europa


----------



## Octubrista (9 Ene 2022)

Se vendieron sus trabajadores, como sucedió con los mineros, se les paga por no trabajar, y se aniquila toda la estructura productiva.

Los hijos de aquellos "obreros" socialistas, no tienen ninguna estructura productiva a la que asirse, sus hijos (en el mejor de los casos) sólo han podido irse a Madrid, al sector servicios, mientras los langostas conducen 4x4 por las montañas esperando cómo llegan sus últimos días.

Te cuentan veteranos del sector, que hubo concesionarios AUDI y BMW, por zonas de Asturias, que fueron de los más rentables, allá hará 20, 25 años; hoy ya irán a menos, con el envejecimiento y la falta de relevo en las paguitas.

Yo soy de origen leonés, cercano a Astorga, maragato, sé cómo es la situación montañas arriba (la zona minera y su mucha actividad anexa), Ponferrada, y al otro lado, Asturias, nadie de mi edad (hoy 40) tenía futuro hace ya 20 años, hoy aún menos.

Se habló durante años del PER y los vagos andaluces, pero peor ha sido lo de Asturias.
Hoy Andalucía tira de la economía, hasta en Málaga, Granada, Sevilla, hay desarrollo de pujantes empresas tecnológicas, algo impensable en Asturias o Cantabria.


----------



## Kremlink (9 Ene 2022)

Al final os olvidais de lo más importante: BAJA CAPACIDAD INTELECTUAL e inquietudes y creatividad de los españoles, en este caso concreto aún más sangrante, de los catetos asturianos


----------



## joser_jr (9 Ene 2022)

El carbón ha jugado un factor fundamental. 

Asturias (para la geografía que tiene) está superpoblada por la gran actividad que se generó asociada a las minas de carbón.

Una vez que esas minas han cerrado.... Asturias ha perdido el interés industrial.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (9 Ene 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Al final os olvidais de lo más importante: BAJA CAPACIDAD INTELECTUAL e inquietudes y creatividad de los españoles, en este caso concreto aún más sangrante, de los catetos asturianos



Eso no es cierto

El sistema educativo Asturiano no es deficiente









¿Qué comunidades tienen un mejor sistema educativo? | Comparador


La calidad de la educación varía en España de unas comunidades autónomas a otras como consecuencia de las...




www.europapress.es





Y el cociente Intelectual del norte de España no es diferente del del Norte de italia

Comparemos economicamente ......el eje Milan-Turin con el eje Santander- Oviedo


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Asturias es un lodazal en todos los sentidos


----------



## Beriaru (9 Ene 2022)

Asturias tenía astilleros (desaparecidos por el dumping koreano y la reconversión naval), industria lactaria (mayormente hundida por la UE), minería (cerrada), siderurgia (malvendida después de dejarla medio abandonada)...

Queda Arcelor (lo que dure) y AZSA como industria, y con dos pelos no haces peluca.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Ene 2022)

Pasa que Franco puso a Asturias la industria y con la llegada de la "democracia" no han conocido otra cosa que estar dirigidos por rojos.

Espero que la industria del bable de muchos puestos de trabajo y dinero para los asturianos...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Ene 2022)

El social-comunismo lo ha vuelto a hacer! YES! Otra región empobrecida.

A disfrutar de lo votado, con alegría, orgullo y satisfuckción!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> El Capitan Anchoa no es socialista, es regionalista




el capitán anchoa desde que gobierna es de izmierdas.


----------



## fuckencia (9 Ene 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Se vendieron sus trabajadores, como sucedió con los mineros, se les paga por no trabajar, y se aniquila toda la estructura productiva.
> 
> Los hijos de aquellos "obreros" socialistas, no tienen ninguna estructura productiva a la que asirse, sus hijos (en el mejor de los casos) sólo han podido irse a Madrid, al sector servicios, mientras los langostas conducen 4x4 por las montañas esperando cómo llegan sus últimos días.
> 
> ...



Asi es .
Lo de las paguitas es criminal .
Pagas altas ,para gente jubilada desde los 50 años ,que ahora tienen 80.
Pagas millonarias de jubilados de ensidesa,cristaleria,endasa,azsa,las minas,inexpal que llevan mas tiempo cobrando que trabajando.
Que vendieron el futuro de sus nietos .
Que se vanaglorian de mantener a sus hijos y nietos con sus pensiones .Nietos que cobran trabajando en lo mismo que ellos la mitad de su pension
Que paralizaron ese dinero en comprar ladrillo ,que no produce .
Que atesoran esos pisos ,y los mantiene cerrados porque se lo pueden permitir ,porque ningun gobierno va a subirles los ibis ,o penalizarles ,porque son una masa de votantes fieles (me da igual el bando )
La riqueza concentrada en gente que no produce ni mueve el dinero .

Y encima viven al margen de la realidad.
No saben lo que gana la gente ahora ,y se sorprenden cuando lo dices ,pero a continuacion ya salen con la cantinela de todo lo que trabajaron ellos y que la gente joven no se quiere sacrificar (como ellos ).
Luego les recuerdas qque trabajaron 30 años y algunos llevan cobrando 40 y.....

Ahi teneis a "nuestros mayores".
Esos por los q españa se paralizò .
Por los que estamos sacrificando nuestro presente y futuro.
Y a nadie se le ocurre que devuelvan algo se esa ayuda en forma de impuestos .
Que debe ser que de 2000 euros ,quitarles un 10 % los deja en la miseria y no pueden pagar el ibi de lls tres pisos q tiene cerraos .

A la mierda ya


----------



## shur 1 (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> A ver si el Capitan Anchoa viene y nos lo explica.
> 
> Buscando unos datos en Internet de casualidad tropiezo con este gráfico
> 
> ...



Qué cosa tan ridícula es el IQ, o CI en español, que coincide con el nivel de riqueza.

El CI solo es nivel cultural. No inteligencia. Y esta relacionado con la riqueza y el desarrollo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

Cantabria ha sido la región donde menos ha crecido el PIB en los últimos 45 años. 










Cantabria, donde menos creció el PIB por habitante en 45 años


Según recoge el informe titulado ‘45 años de evolución económica, social y empresarial de las Comunidades Autónomas en España (1975-2020)’, elaborado por la Cámara de Comercio y el Consejo General de Economistas




www.eldiarioalerta.com





disfrutando del regionalismo


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2022)

Cantabria tiene mas dinamismo que Asturias, en Cantabria está el Santander y algunas empresas curiosas como ENSA que fabrica equipos nucelares. También Cantabria está lindando con Vizcaya, un paraíso fiscal de donde efluyen capitales. Castro urdiales, Comillas o Santillana son destinos de turismo para rentas medias-altas (no así Laredo, en decadencia total) provenientes de Vascongadas y tiran bastante de la región. También hay mucho madrileño.

No digo que Cantabria sea la ostia, pero bueno,su caso no es comparable con la andalucía del norte.

Asturias está podrida completamente. Cuando mueran los langostas habrá un colapso bestial. Año a año pierde población, está a punto de caer por debajo del millón de habitantes la comunidad.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Cantabria tiene mas dinamismo que Asturias, en Cantabria está el Santander y algunas empresas curiosas como ENSA que fabrica equipos nucelares. También Cantabria está lindando con Vizcaya, un paraíso fiscal de donde efluyen capitales. Castro urdiales, Comillas o Santillana son destinos de turismo para rentas medias-altas (no así Laredo, en decadencia total) provenientes de Vascongadas y tiran bastante de la región. También hay mucho madrileño.
> 
> No digo que Cantabria sea la ostia, pero bueno,su caso no es comparable con la andalucía del norte.
> 
> Asturias está podrida completamente. Cuando mueran los langostas habrá un colapso bestial. Año a año pierde población, está a punto de caer por debajo del millón de habitantes la comunidad.



Cuando llegas a Cantabria no tienes esa sensación de comunidad deprimida, empobrecida. Tú llegas a Asturias generalmente pasando los picos de europa por la ap66 y te encuentras la Cuenca minera, una serie de poblaciones a cual más derruida y abandonada.


----------



## dabuti (9 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué pasa en Cantabria?? pues que está separada de Castilla, eso es lo que le pasa.
> 
> PRC Y PNV culpables.



Está cojonuda Castilla, no te jode...
O Galicia.
Pero son regiones franquistas y os avergüenza reconocer que también están muertas y viven de funcionarios, jubilados y los funcionarios privados de Citrōen y Renault.


----------



## Evangelion (9 Ene 2022)

Y a medida que se vayan muriendo los jubilados con pensionazas de la mina, Asturias va a a ser....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Cantabria tiene mas dinamismo que Asturias, en Cantabria está el Santander y algunas empresas curiosas como ENSA que fabrica equipos nucelares. También Cantabria está lindando con Vizcaya, un paraíso fiscal de donde efluyen capitales. Castro urdiales, Comillas o Santillana son destinos de turismo para rentas medias-altas (no así Laredo, en decadencia total) provenientes de Vascongadas y tiran bastante de la región. También hay mucho madrileño.
> 
> No digo que Cantabria sea la ostia, pero bueno,su caso no es comparable con la andalucía del norte.
> 
> Asturias está podrida completamente. Cuando mueran los langostas habrá un colapso bestial. Año a año pierde población, está a punto de caer por debajo del millón de habitantes la comunidad.




no te engañes, bilbai....el dato que he puesto de CANTABRIA ES REAL









Cantabria, donde menos creció el PIB por habitante en 45 años


Según recoge el informe titulado ‘45 años de evolución económica, social y empresarial de las Comunidades Autónomas en España (1975-2020)’, elaborado por la Cámara de Comercio y el Consejo General de Economistas




www.eldiarioalerta.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ene 2022)

Desindustrializaciones sin reposiciones desde la muerte de Franco…nada que no sepamos en el norte.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Está cojonuda Castilla, no te jode...
> O Galicia.
> Pero son regiones franquistas y os avergüenza reconocer que también están muertas y viven de funcionarios, jubilados y los funcionarios privados de Citrōen y Renault.




cállate, paleto hijo de puta

arriba España

viva franco

heil hitler


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Cuando llegas a Cantabria no tienes esa sensación de comunidad deprimida, empobrecida. Tú llegas a Asturias generalmente pasando los picos de europa por la ap66 y te encuentras la Cuenca minera, una serie de poblaciones a cual más derruida y abandonada.



Si, de hecho pueblos como Mieres o Langreo son auténticos DETROITS, imposible encontrar algo así en cantabria, ni Torrelavega está tan deprimida. En Asturias no existen ciudades como Castro o pueblos como Comillas.

LANGREO







Tengo de hecho un hilo hablando de la detroitización asturiana





__





*Tema mítico* : - ASTURIAS, la Detroit de España


El AVE revalorizará mucho Oviedo y León, se supone. Perfecto para el telelaburo y visita bisemanal al Agujero Negro No sé si llegará a revalorizar, quizá sí que haya cierto trasvase que suavice la decadencia de las dos provincias, pero también tienen una población muy vieja y seguramente...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Cantabria tiene mas dinamismo que Asturias, en Cantabria está el Santander y algunas empresas curiosas como ENSA que fabrica equipos nucelares. También Cantabria está lindando con Vizcaya, un paraíso fiscal de donde efluyen capitales.



Ser la sede social de una multinacional como el Banco de Santander es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Supongo que algo de impuestos les dejaran, una buena tajada, pero la central y el grueso del empleo especializado está en Madrid









Ciudad financiera | Sobre Nosotros | Banco Santander


Conoce toda la información sobre la Ciudad Financiera del Grupo Santander, desde cómo se construyó hasta cómo llegar a nuestra sede corporativa




www.santander.com





Las multinacionales pueden desubicar su sede social donde mas les interese ¿porque crees que todas las multinacionales extranjeras estan en ZUG (Suiza) salvo las de Internet me parece que están en Irlanda (porque tienen una fiscalidad específica mas favorable)?

Los grandes fondos de inversión de Europa mayoritariamente estan domiciliados en el Reino unido (ahora que estan fuera de la UE no se) y en Luxemburgo. Tambien por temas de fiscalidad.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

estoy completamente seguro que cuando la fiesta se acabe y Europa pase de darnos dinero Cantabria volverá a ser lo que siempre fue. CASTILLA


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no te engañes, bilbai....el dato que he puesto de CANTABRIA ES REAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he dicho que Cantabria sea la ostia, he dicho que no está tan mal como Asturias.

Pero si, esa región necesita echar al turco de mierda Revilla y ganar un concierto económico, y que compita fiscalmente con Vascongadas.

La bahía tiene muchísimo potencial.


----------



## germanalca (9 Ene 2022)

Quién gobierna en esos territorios ?? Pues eso


----------



## arriondas (9 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Cantabria no lo sé pero Asturias lo conozco bien. 40 años de paguitas, subvenciones y desindustrialización han destruido por completo la región.
> 
> No os equivoquéis, la muerte lenta de cualquier región del planeta se consigue inundándola de paguitas.



La compra de voluntades que han supuesto las prejubilaciones ha finiquitado a la tierrina. 

Pan para hoy, hambre para mañana. No se ofreció un modelo alternativo, sólo pasta para gastarla en el Parque Principado. Y ya se sabe, dinero fácil, fácil se va.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> No he dicho que Cantabria sea la ostia, he dicho que no está tan mal como Asturias.
> 
> Pero si, esa región necesita echar al turco de mierda Revilla y ganar un concierto económico, y que compita fiscalmente con Vascongadas.
> 
> La bahía tiene muchísimo potencial.




lo que necesita Cantabria es volver a ser Castilla. Todos los males de Cantabria han sido por ser comunidad autónoma.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

ojito. En el año 1955 la provincia de Cantabria (Santander) tenía mas pib que Navarra


----------



## DonCrisis (9 Ene 2022)

En Asturias y Cantabria antes había industria.
Ahora hay socialismo.

Ya está. No hay más. El socialismo es el cáncer de cualquier economía. En España lo sabemos bien y aún así es el país con más socialistas de Europa. Y así nos va de bien. Con una población que lleva siglos aportando a la destrucción de su propio país.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

los payasos cántabros están disfrutando bien del regionalismo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

me acuerdo cuando en la sniace trabajaban 4000 personas.

desde que cerró ninguna manifestación para pedir su reapertura. Los sindicatos vendidos a la PRC que les da de comer.  

Sniace se muere y Torrelavega agoniza: “Mientras, Revilla llevando anchoas a Ferreras”


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

a Torrelavega se la llamó en los años 60 la ciudad del DOLAR.

Ahora comen mierda.


----------



## pepeleches (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> A ver si el Capitan Anchoa viene y nos lo explica.
> 
> Buscando unos datos en Internet de casualidad tropiezo con este gráfico
> 
> ...



Es lo que pasa cuando ciertas zonas obtienen la mayor parte de la riqueza con empresas públicas. Que el PIB puede ser alto, pero se muere la vaca de la que chupan teta y no hay nada detrás. 

Minería, astilleros, siderurgias...eran todo empresas del entramado del INI. Daban trabajo a muchos miles, pero exactamente de la misma forma que a día de hoy da cualquier empresa pública. No, las empresa públicas con Franco no eran una tremenda excepción, hay gente convencida de que en el comunismo o en la democracia las empresas públicas son lo que siempre son, pero resulta que con Franco no. 

Una empresa pública por defecto es extractiva, vive de los demás. Termina siendo un nido de enchufados, con plantillas sobredimensionadas, sobrepagadas y con una productividad ridícula. La única razón por la que sobrevivieron fue la falta de competencia por ley. 

Los españoles no pagaban ni de lejos los impuestos que pagan ahora, pero pagaban el sobrecoste en un montón de servicios increíblemente abultados para mantener todo el tinglado. 

De esos barros, estos lodos...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2022)

Demografía de Asturias. En la gráfica habría que poner el dato de 2021: 1.009.000 habitantes, a niveles de 1960, seguramente en dos años caiga por debajo del millón.







Cantabria sin embargo ha crecido mucho.


----------



## tixel (9 Ene 2022)

Pues que va a pasar. Que llevan decadas votando a los rojos, por lo menos Astruias, la otra no lo se.


----------



## LordEntrophy (9 Ene 2022)

Precisamente como Pacoanécdota hace un par de días comentábamos varios cántabros "en la diáspora" que todos veíamos todo más hundido en general, y a los amigos que siguen allí cada vez más asociales y apáticos (aunque esto sea más bien por el virus, pero no como factor causante, sino acelerador del proceso).


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Demografía de Asturias. En la gráfica habría que poner el dato de 2021: 1.009.000 habitantes, a niveles de 1960, seguramente en dos años caiga por debajo del millón.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 899292
> 
> ...




en el año 2019 Cantabria tenía 589000 habitantes. 2000 menos que en el 2010




__





poblacion cantabria - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## A.Daimiel (9 Ene 2022)

como asturiano y trabajando en Cantabria, te lo digo. Sendos estercoleros de rojos y parásitos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> en el año 2019 Cantabria tenía 589000 habitantes. 2000 menos que en el 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...




y en el 2021 la población seguía bajando

583000









Cantabria - Población 2022


Cantabria cerró junio de 2022 con una población de 585.222 personas, lo que supone un incremento de 1.737 habitantes en el último año, en el que la población fue de 583.485 personas.




datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## arriondas (9 Ene 2022)

Esa clase de anuncios enseñando la naturaleza asturiana los he visto ahora. Invierno 2021-22, en Eurosport, en una pausa de una prueba de esquí alpino. Pero antes, nada de nada, no se promocionaba. Preguntas a los extranjeros y casi nadie sabe donde está Asturias. ¿La sidra? esa bebida vasca, ¿no? No se ha sabido, o querido, promocionar a Asturias como Dios manda. Y ese es otro error garrafal. Una vez más, la falta de alternativas a la desindustrialización. Asturias es una gran olvidada, y buena parte de la culpa es de las propias administraciones asturianas, a las que les preocupa más crear chiringuitos para los suyos en lugar de relanzar a la región. Que tiene un potencial enorme, visto lo visto en eventos como la Vuelta a España. Algo similar a cómo se promocionaba Croacia hace años.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

la única solución para Cantabria es ésta








y que todo lo que entre a Castilla entre por el puerto de SANTANDER


----------



## MALASPINA (9 Ene 2022)

Menospreciar a Cantabria y Asturias comparándolo con el estorcolero de Benidorm es see muy ignorante...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esa clase de anuncios enseñando la naturaleza asturiana los he visto ahora. Invierno 2021-22, en Eurosport, en una pausa de una prueba de esquí alpino. Pero antes, nada de nada, no se promocionaba. Preguntas a los extranjeros y casi nadie sabe donde está Asturias. ¿La sidra? esa bebida vasca, ¿no? No se ha sabido, o querido, promocionar a Asturias como Dios manda. Y ese es otro error garrafal. Una vez más, la falta de alternativas a la desindustrialización. Asturias es una gran olvidada, y buena parte de la culpa es de las propias administraciones asturianas, a las que les preocupa más crear chiringuitos para los suyos en lugar de relanzar a la región. Que tiene un potencial enorme, visto lo visto en eventos como la Vuelta a España. Algo similar a cómo se promocionaba Croacia hace años.




Si lo que se tiene que promocionar de Asturias es la sidra y de Cantabria son las anchoas merecemos todo lo malo que nos pase.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (9 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando ciertas zonas obtienen la mayor parte de la riqueza con empresas públicas. Que el PIB puede ser alto, pero se muere la vaca de la que chupan teta y no hay nada detrás.
> 
> Minería, astilleros, siderurgias...eran todo empresas del entramado del INI. Daban trabajo a muchos miles, pero exactamente de la misma forma que a día de hoy da cualquier empresa pública. No, las empresa públicas con Franco no eran una tremenda excepción, hay gente convencida de que en el comunismo o en la democracia las empresas públicas son lo que siempre son, pero resulta que con Franco no.
> 
> ...



Este post es para enmarcar, escrito por alguien que sabe.

Si no recuerdo mal, había que esperar varias semanas para que te pusieran teléfono en casa y pagar mas de cien mil pesetas para tener linea y aparato.

Vamos, como si ahora tienes que pagar 2000 euros por que te pongan linea de voz en casa tras esperar dos o tres meses en la cola de interesados 

España como siempre, cleptocracia donde los listos y enchufados vivien a costa de los tontos sin contactos. País de truhanes. Esos sueldazos para los privilegiados con los mejores sueldos del entramado industrial salian de empobrecer al resto de la población. Mira tu en aquella época como vivia (en comparación con su equivalente en Alemania) el dueño de una panadería o un fontanero


----------



## arriondas (9 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si lo que se tiene que promocionar de Asturias es la sidra y de Cantabria son las anchoas merecemos todo lo malo que nos pase.



No sólo eso, hay mucho más. Naturaleza, patrimonio histórico y cultural, gastronómico, un entorno menos dañado por la piqueta (a diferencia del Levante y el Sur), etc. 

Santillana del Mar, Bárcena Mayor, Potes, Comillas, Espinareu, Sietes, Bandujo, Santa María del Naranco, San Miguel de Lillo, Santa Cristina de Lena, San Salvador de Valdediós, La Colegiata de Teverga, Santa María de Lebeña, el patrimonio industrial (Arnao, Pozo Espinos y senda de Turón, Bustiello, Samuño... ), Los Picos, Las Ubiñas, Somiedo, Aramo y Sobia, Peña Labra, la Liébana, los valles pasiegos, Los Oscos... Anda que no hay lugares bonitos de sobra.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No sólo eso, hay mucho más. Naturaleza, patrimonio histórico y cultural, gastronómico, un entorno menos dañado por la piqueta (a diferencia del Levante y el Sur), etc.
> 
> Santillana del Mar, Bárcena Mayor, Potes, Comillas, Espinareu, Sietes, Bandujo, Santa María del Naranco, San Miguel de Lillo, Santa Cristina de Lena, San Salvador de Valdediós, La Colegiata de Teverga, Santa María de Lebeña, el patrimonio industrial (Arnao, Pozo Espinos y senda de Turón, Bustiello, Samuño... ), Los Picos, Las Ubiñas, Somiedo, Aramo y Sobia, Peña Labra, la Liébana, los valles pasiegos, Los Oscos... Anda que no hay lugares bonitos de sobra.



El problema es que la falta de inversión hace que los edificios procerescos de esas ciudades asturianas se caigan a pedazos. Muchos edificios de mas de 100 años han pasado por la piqueta por peligro de derrumbe.


----------



## Ortegal (9 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Todo para Galicia y Pais Vasco...
> 
> Cantabria y Asturias son el jardin de estas dos.



Pues ahora andan a la par Galicia, Asturias y Cantabria, si hace 20 años me llegan a decir que Galicia igualaría la renta per cápita a Asturias no me lo creo. Igual algo hacéis mal tanto seguidismo del gobierno no es bueno.


----------



## Ortegal (9 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No sólo eso, hay mucho más. Naturaleza, patrimonio histórico y cultural, gastronómico, un entorno menos dañado por la piqueta (a diferencia del Levante y el Sur), etc.
> 
> Santillana del Mar, Bárcena Mayor, Potes, Comillas, Espinareu, Sietes, Bandujo, Santa María del Naranco, San Miguel de Lillo, Santa Cristina de Lena, San Salvador de Valdediós, La Colegiata de Teverga, Santa María de Lebeña, el patrimonio industrial (Arnao, Pozo Espinos y senda de Turón, Bustiello, Samuño... ), Los Picos, Las Ubiñas, Somiedo, Aramo y Sobia, Peña Labra, la Liébana, los valles pasiegos, Los Oscos... Anda que no hay lugares bonitos de sobra.



Cantabria oriental está destrozada por culpa del turismo vasco, a vosotros en Llanes os va pasar igual con los vascorros cuándo son muchos se creen los amos y que todo el mundo les ríe las gracias.


----------



## pepeleches (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Este post es para enmarcar, escrito por alguien que sabe.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, había que esperar varias semanas para que te pusieran teléfono en casa y pagar mas de cien mil pesetas para tener linea y aparato.
> 
> ...



Hasta 9 meses costaba que te pusieran una línea telefónica. Y hace 40 años NOMINALMENTE costaba más una línea de teléfono que ahora. Sin contar con que un 600 costaba un par de años de sueldo en los 60, y tardaban dos años en dártelo, o que viajar a Londres en los 80 costaba un sueldo. 

Sí, ahora hay un distorsionante con la energía que no tiene nada que ver y estamos llegando a precios imposibles. Pero es que la gente no se acuerda de lo que era el coste de todas esas empresas públicas a todos los niveles, era la extracción de franquismo. Sueldos increíbles, condiciones brutales con unos beneficios sociales acojonantes, despido imposible, fondo de pensiones privados. Los auténticos langostas estaban en estas empresas, por supuesto entrando siempre por enchufe de alguien bien colocado. Vivían mejor que los actuales funcionarios, con una productividad parecida, pero con unos ingresos, una seguridad y unos extras acojonantes. Por supuesto, en base a extraer a los demás. 

A mi si algo me destroza intelectualmente es la incoherencia. Puedo asumir que otras personas tengan otras ideas, y siempre estoy dispuesto a escuchar porque (afortunadamente...!) mis ideas no son invariables. 

Pero es que no hay mayor incoherencia que denostar el comunismo y su sistema de producción pública, rasgarse las vestiduras por el mamoneo actual de la casta a todos los niveles, y a la vez defender que con Franco éramos tremenda potencia industrial y blablabla. 

Coño, es exactamente el mismo sistema. Empresas públicas, con los mismos defectos y vicios que tienen y tendrán. Y por eso en los 70 ya estaban que no podían ni pagar nóminas, por eso la UE dijo que ese sistema era extractivo (se nos vende como desmantelamiento industrial lo que fue negarse a la falta de competencia...) y por eso dejó zonas destrozadas y una legislación laboral que aún no hemos superado y que ha hecho que nuestra media de paro sea el triple que la de cualquier país. 

Y sin embargo hay gente que es capaz de pensar así. No, que la industria estatal franquista era una excepción


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (9 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Cantabria no lo sé pero Asturias lo conozco bien. 40 años de paguitas, subvenciones y desindustrialización han destruido por completo la región.
> 
> No os equivoquéis, la muerte lenta de cualquier región del planeta se consigue inundándola de paguitas.



Esto que es tan fácil de entender parece que a muchos les cuesta, incluso vemos ministros celebrando la llegada de subvenciones, de dinero regalado de otros, en lugar de aceptarlo como un mal menor - que nunca es menor. 

El ser humano necesita de retos, de obstáculos, planes, ilusiones, dificultades, orgullo... Si le pones el plato puesto a los hombres su organismo se a ralentizar al máximo, va a perder la motivación y el ánimo - y como además somos seres de hábitos luego aunque quiera cambiar de ritmo es muy difícil arrancar de nuevo la maquinaria. Todo esto se puede observar en el estilo de vida de los Trópicos y en los experimentos con animales. Ocurre incluso en el propio sistema inmulogico con toda la protección que nos ofrece la tecnología...

Hay que tener mucho cuidado con todas estas cosas, proteccions social, si, però siempre a cambio de algo. Las paguitas y las subvenciones son caramelos envenados, ponzoñas del alma.


----------



## Funcional (9 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué pasa en Cantabria?? pues que está separada de Castilla, eso es lo que le pasa.
> 
> PRC Y PNV culpables.



Lo suscribo y rubrico cien mil veces.
La obsesión por cargarse Castilla durante la transición ha cavado la tumba de las provincias que partían con una ventaja económica. Y así al menos se vendió a la población de las zonas más deprimidas y despobladas, que iban a resultar beneficiadas con los fondos europeos . La solucion: segregar por supuesto a Madrid, a Santander y a la Rioja. De nada sirvieron las reivindicaciones de Guadalajara, que no queria depender de Toledo, y de Segovia, que no quería depender de Valladolid. Un destrozo del que al final han acabado pagando el pato tanto las zonas despobladas y sin industria, que siguen igual, como las de mayor renta per cápita. La Rioja ha conseguido más o menos capear el temporal, pero Cantabria ha quedado como tierra de nadie alli en el norte, invadida por vascos y pastoreada por un psicópata caranchoa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Cantabria oriental está destrozada por culpa del turismo vasco, a vosotros en Llanes os va pasar igual con los vascorros cuándo son muchos se creen los amos y que todo el mundo les ríe las gracias.




además el turismo vascongado es un turismo que no deja dinero en Cantabria. Es más, nos cuesta a los cántabros mas de lo que percibimos de los vascongados

primero: Los vascos que veranean o que tienen su segunda residencia en Cantabria son los vascos pobres. los que no se pueden comprar una casita en la costa guipuzcuana, vizcaina o en el mediterraneo.

segundo: los vascongados que vienen los fines de semana por cantabria ni siquiera compran los comestibles en tiendas de la zona, los traen de su casa. Aqui vienen, colocan la comida que traen de casa en la nevera y pasan el finde. De vez en cuando se van a las playas a darse un chapuzón

tercero: lo único que pagan aqui es el IBI. Qu no llega ni con mucho a los servivios sociales que les dispensamos.


----------



## Ortegal (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> No he dicho que Cantabria sea la ostia, he dicho que no está tan mal como Asturias.
> 
> Pero si, esa región necesita echar al turco de mierda Revilla y ganar un concierto económico, y que compita fiscalmente con Vascongadas.
> 
> La bahía tiene muchísimo potencial.



Deja de flipar anda otro concierto económico , ha vosotros sí os hay que quitar el concierto económico yo no tengo que pagar vuestras pensiones no contribuis a la caja común de todos los españoles.


----------



## Ortegal (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> No he dicho que Cantabria sea la ostia, he dicho que no está tan mal como Asturias.
> 
> Pero si, esa región necesita echar al turco de mierda Revilla y ganar un concierto económico, y que compita fiscalmente con Vascongadas.
> 
> La bahía tiene muchísimo potencial.



Deja de flipar anda otro concierto económico , ha vosotros sí os hay que quitar el concierto económico yo no tengo que pagar vuestras pensiones no contribuis a la caja común de todos los españoles.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Deja de flipar anda otro concierto económico , ha vosotros sí os hay que quitar el concierto económico yo no tengo que pagar vuestras pensiones no contribuis a la caja común de todos los españoles.



Es que las pensiones deberían ser privadas. Lo de las pensiones vascas y españolas es una estafa piramidal.


----------



## brotes_verdes (9 Ene 2022)

Yo puedo contar el caso de Asturias.

Y es realmente un problema de mentalidad. Es un problema psicologico.

Aqui la gente realmente no quiere industria. Quiere "empresonas". Ya en otros hilos he contado muchos ejemplos.

Por ejemplo en Langreo hubo una linea de subvenciones muy exitosas, que hizo que apareciese un pequeño ecosistema local de empresas tecnologicas. Normalmente ese tipo de empresas tiene una mortalidad del 90% a los dos años, y con esta linea la mortalidad era del 40%.

Ese programa se canceló porque politicamente no tenia sentido. La gente del pueblo consideraba que se tiraba el dinero y lo que se hizo fue gastar esos fondos en traer una multinacional como cap-gemini.

Porque es algo psicologico. La gente solo aspira o a ser funcionario o a trabajar en una gran empresa. El trabajar en una pyme se considera algo malo y deshonroso.

Yo tuve trabajadores que sus madres, abuelas y novias les exigian que dimitiesen, por ser una pyme y "no llevar traje y corbata".

En Asturias pesa muchisimo la imagen publica y el presumir. Mis amigos reconocian que preferian trabajar en ALSA o Amena ganando 1000€ que en asesoria paco ganando 1500, porque su prestigio social era mayor, y podian presumir, aunque su sueldo fuese mierdoso.

Si. Es curioso. En la tierrina el dinero es importante, pero el prestigio social es mas importante aun. El que tu madre pueda presumir en la cola de la pescaderia, o tu padre en la sidreria de que su hijo trabaja en amena de teleoperador es mas importante que una subida de sueldo si te vas a trabajar a una pyme.

Todos los proyectos que no son de empresas multinacionales son ninguneados. Aqui cuando la gente pide reindustrializacion no piensa en Alemania, por ejemplo, que esta llena de pequeñas y medianas empresas, de 100 empleados o menos, que son lideres mundiales en su sector. Eso es algo que no quieren para Asturias. Si un politico propone eso, no lo vota ni el tato.


----------



## lucky starr (9 Ene 2022)

El problema de Cantabria es que tiene muy poca población. Mas población es mas PIB, provoca un efecto atracción muy importante. Le pasa lo mismo al Pais Vasco, que por población no podrá nunca competir ocn Cagaluña y Madric.


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> A ver si el Capitan Anchoa viene y nos lo explica.
> 
> Buscando unos datos en Internet de casualidad tropiezo con este gráfico
> 
> ...



Te resumo tu tocho en una palabra: CARBÓN 

Investiga por ahí y déjate de gilipolleces


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> El problema de Cantabria es que tiene muy poca población. Mas población es mas PIB, provoca un efecto atracción muy importante. Le pasa lo mismo al Pais Vasco, que por población no podrá nunca competir ocn Cagaluña y Madric.




cómo?? que las vascongadas no compite con cacaluña??


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Yo puedo contar el caso de Asturias.
> 
> Y es realmente un problema de mentalidad. Es un problema psicologico.
> 
> ...





Si te das cuenta a más rojo más presumido ,más le gusta presumir ,posturear Ect


----------



## Fomenkiano (9 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Yo puedo contar el caso de Asturias.
> 
> Y es realmente un problema de mentalidad. Es un problema psicologico.
> 
> ...



Me parece que eso que cuentas no sólo pasa en Asturias, si no en más sitios de España. Da igual el dinero que inviertas en España, el problema es de mentalidad. 

Y sí, lo de las pymes alemanas es cierto.


----------



## Raisuni (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> A ver si el Capitan Anchoa viene y nos lo explica.
> 
> Buscando unos datos en Internet de casualidad tropiezo con este gráfico
> 
> ...



La juventud de Asturias está en Madrid, UK o cualquier otro sitio donde haya curro.

La de Cantabria vive mucho de estar al lado del país vasco pero también una buena parte de ella ha emigrado.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Yo puedo contar el caso de Asturias.
> 
> Y es realmente un problema de mentalidad. Es un problema psicologico.
> 
> ...



Comenté antes, que durante años (y hará de ello, 20 a 25 años atrás), en las oficinas centrales de los responsables de ventas marcas como AUDI y BMW, se sabía que determinados concesionarios de Asturias eran de los más rentables de España, lo que confirma la mentalidad de aparentar, el entrar en un concesionario y financiar sin hacer números, ni regatear.

Sueldos altos, y prejubilaciones copiosas trajo todo aquello, junto con la desarticulación de la estructura productiva, que hoy explica el desierto productivo.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (9 Ene 2022)

Es por el Franko loko y la ultraderexa, SANIDÀ! PUBLIKÀ!





Pues pasa lo que pasa siempre, lo que hace que este país siempre decaiga; pasa lo que pasa en los sitios que se arruinan cuando gobiernan los de siempre, pasa el mal endémico de este país, los que siempre nos destrozan.

Pasa el socialismo,pasa el PSO.



Hacedores de pobres, destruyen toda nuestra industria, toda nuestra independencia de terceros, sólo crean empleos públicos ineficientes con el dinero de otros para tener voto cautivo. Eso pasa.


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> A ver si el Capitan Anchoa viene y nos lo explica.
> 
> Buscando unos datos en Internet de casualidad tropiezo con este gráfico
> 
> ...



Una buen ejemplo de zona donde se ha visto y se ve una pujanza descomunal es en Guipúzcoa. Muchísimos comenzaron con un simple taller de tornos y terminaron en una moderna empresa. Por irnos más lejos, viajas por China y en cualquier pueblucho alejado de las grandes ciudades ves gente fabricando no sé qué, aunque no tengan ni aceras. El ejemplo opuesto puede ser Extremadura, allí se vive plácidamente pero si dejan de tener la cobertura del estado (parados, jubilados, funcionarios) acabarían como muchas zonas empobrecidas de Argentina. Dirán que allí hace calor, pero en Asturias y Cantabria llueve mucho pero tampoco se ponen a emprender. La vida de las sociedades es como andar en bicicleta, si no peladeas te vas frenando, te tambaleas y al final te desplomas.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (9 Ene 2022)

Prejubilaciones, ultra dependencia del papa estado, compra de votos, parasitismo institucionalizado, trabajo precario, poblacion envejecida por las politicas de enfrentamiento de genero, etc......


----------



## AntiT0d0 (9 Ene 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Q son retrasados
> Asturianos catetos y lo q es peor...SOCIATAS progres



Lavate la boca ESCORIA tu y los 4 gilipollas que te dieron Zanx, el anterior gobierno regional era de la derecha Cascos, la misma basura que la izmierda.


----------



## brotes_verdes (9 Ene 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Comenté antes, que durante años (y hará de ello, 20 a 25 años atrás), en las oficinas centrales de los responsables de ventas marcas como AUDI y BMW, se sabía que determinados concesionarios de Asturias eran de los más rentables de España, lo que confirma la mentalidad de aparentar, el entrar en un concesionario y financiar sin hacer números, ni regatear.
> 
> Sueldos altos, y prejubilaciones copiosas trajo todo aquello, junto con la desarticulación de la estructura productiva, que hoy explica el desierto productivo.



Si. Los "tocotes" estaban llenos de mercedes, audis y BMWs.

El los tocotes la casa la pagaba hunosa, y el alquiler era el equivalente de 20€/mes. Hubo un momento en que se pudieron comprar por unos 2000€ al cambio.

El dinero se gastaba en coches, y en casas en Oviedo y Gijon. Y el coche era importante, porque el presumir era algo necesario.

El prestigio social en Asturias es mas importante que el dinero. Y un buen coche es algo prioritario. Sin el bajas en la escala social. Por ejemplo una familia dueña de una pescaderia tenia a su hija trabajando con ellos, y esa chica estaba en lo mas bajo de la escala social.

La gente esta engañada con lo de las prejubilaciones, y era el chocolate del loro. Cualquier prejubilacion bancaria es mucho mayor que la de los mineros en decadas.

Es la combinacion de sueldos altos + casas baratas + prestigio social lo que destruyo Asturias. Los padres prohibian a sus hijos entrar en pymes porque lo consideraban deshonroso para la familia


----------



## Garrafone (9 Ene 2022)

Se llama SOCIALISMO


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que lo mejor es que te vuelvas a Francia









y que todo lo que entre a Castilla entre por el puerto de SANTANDER
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Boesky (9 Ene 2022)

Como si eso fuera malo.

Cantabria está muy bien siendo cuatro gatos, sin inmigrantes que buscan el dinamismo de zonas con empleo. Con paisajes vírgenes y grandes zonas vacías donde no ves a nadie.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

MALASPINA dijo:


> Menospreciar a Cantabria y Asturias comparándolo con el estorcolero de Benidorm es see muy ignorante...



Es mejor que así lo vean. El año pasado fue el colmo de invasión turística. Y media Cayetania comprando sus mansioncitas en la Montaña, sobre todo en toda esa parte de la costa meracha.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Precisamente como Pacoanécdota hace un par de días comentábamos varios cántabros "en la diáspora" que todos veíamos todo más hundido en general, y a los amigos que siguen allí cada vez más asociales y apáticos (aunque esto sea más bien por el virus, pero no como factor causante, sino acelerador del proceso).



Yo, pero todos acudimos como clavos en cuanto podemos y cuando hacemos algo perras allí las echamos.
Yo solo he visto a dos paisanos radicados "foras monte" despotricar y que no volvían ni jartos, y pensaba para mí "ya, ya, veremos cuánto tardas".

Esa es la causa de que esa provincia da siempre el pego de nivel muy por encima de lo que su PIB daría a entender. Aunque Murcia o Almería sean mas productivas siempre se verán más cutres que Santander. Sencillamente su gente cuando sale siempre le va bien y todos, todos, sin excepción volvemos a enterrar pasta allí.

Ahora dime que tú no...


----------



## Akathistos (9 Ene 2022)

Le estáis dando unas vueltas absurdas.

Asturias siempre fue una región aislada y pobre, que en su momento se enriqueció con la minería y la siderurgia.
En cuanto estas actividades desaparecieron, se produjo un hundimiento o un estancamiento económico.

Ha pasado exactamente lo mismo en zonas de Gran Bretaña, Bélgica y Alemania.

En cuanto a la corrupción, esta es endémica en los regímenes liberales. Las transferencias acaban siempre en manos de empresarios amigos y comisionistas, aquí, en Francia, en Alemania, en USA, en China y en cualquier otro país.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (9 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la única solución para Cantabria es ésta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre ya que te pones, añade Murcia y chapó! 

Yo lo veo bien, una taifa al menos con sentido, una federación leonesa, con Le, Za, Sa, otra del Cantábrico con San y Burgos y Log. Otra de la meseta norte con el resto de Provicnias de cyl actual un distrito único para la ciudad de madrid y dos federaciones al sur, la de La Mancha y la murciana con Murcia y Albacete. 

La Capital del estado qye s la lleven a guarradalona o a boinoland o que se vaya a tomar por culo. 

Sería muy bonito y Por eso lo impidieron las fuerzas endofobas, bien sabe el inglés que su enemigo era Castilla !


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Tendran atracciones turísticas, que no necesariamente turistas
> 
> Pernoctaciones turisticas en Cantabria en 2017: aprox 5.400.000
> 
> ...



que ostia esperas con ese clima de mierda

vs

clima bueno 10 meses al año

y agua fría vs calentita

sol vs oscuridad

etc


----------



## cebollin-o (9 Ene 2022)

Hará tres décadas se les dió a elegir entre paguitas o inversión...
y eligieron paguitas.


----------



## cebollin-o (9 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> La juventud de Asturias está en Madrid, UK o cualquier otro sitio donde haya curro.
> 
> La de Cantabria vive mucho de estar al lado del país vasco pero también una buena parte de ella ha emigrado.



Y lo chocante que resulta hablar con esta juventud emigrada, y comprobar como defienden irracionalmente a aquellos que les han dado la gran patada en culo.


----------



## elepwr (9 Ene 2022)

Hay días q me dan ganas de grabar en vídeo los barrios de Gijón y Oviedo pero al final me da pena.

El caso es q hay barrios a menos de 10 minutos andando de la estación de tren/bus q están más desiertos q detroit.

Hay calles en las que 4 de cada 5 locales han fracasado y se vende / alquila.

Locales chungos q llevan abandonados 10 años y dónde nunca volverá a haber actividad.

A esto le sumas que aquí solo se queda el que no puede irse y es una sociedad enormemente envejecida, ir por la calle y no ver más que viejos te destroza la mente.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

Los Asturianos no se, a los Montañeses no los verás lloriqueando por las esquinas que Cantabria o España los expulsó de una patada como pasa con catalanes y gentes de ese tipo. Nos buscamos la vida ya llorados de casa y punto, como toda la vida fue. 



cebollin-o dijo:


> Y lo chocante que resulta hablar con esta juventud emigrada, y comprobar como defienden irracionalmente a un sistema que les ha dado la gran patada en culo.


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es mejor que así lo vean. El año pasado fue el colmo de invasión turística. Y media Cayetania comprando sus mansioncitas en la Montaña, sobre todo en toda esa parte de la costa meracha.



Tan buena tierra no será cuando todo el que puede se va ,y el que no se va es porque no puede asique menos lobos caperucito que además viviis de dar servicios a los cayetanos


----------



## sans-pisito (9 Ene 2022)

En parte porque el Ministerio de Fomento y ADIF decidieron cargarse el transporte de mercancias (y el de viajeros tambien) por la lineas de via metrica de FEVE. Ese transporte lo usaban empresas como Cristaleria Espanola en Asturias. No se si en Cantabria la Solvay de Torrelavega o alguna empresa sigue moviendo mercancias por via metrica.

El transporte de acero de arcelor continua porque es una megaempresa y transporta trenes enteros, pero a las empresas no tan grandes las dejaron tiradas. La alternativa son los camiones.

En las 500 paginas de este hilo tienes una enciclopedia de todos los despropositos perpetrados por el ministerio de fomento, renfe y adif en las lineas de via metrica de la cornisa cantabrica.






ForoTrenes • Ver Tema - Ferrocarriles de Via Estrecha (Feve)


ForoTrenes tu foro del tren



forotrenes.com


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los Asturianos no se, a los Montañeses no los verás lloriqueando por las esquinas que Cantabria o España los expulsó de una patada como pasa con catalanes y gentes de ese tipo. Nos buscamos la vida ya llorados de casa y punto, como toda la vida fue.




Que coño buscarse la vida si los asturiano están todo el día enfadados llorando con todo


----------



## lucky starr (9 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> cómo?? que las vascongadas no compite con cacaluña??



En PIB per capita si, pero en PIB total y en potencial económico ni de coña. Y con Madrid menos.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

Que no vengáis, hacéis bien! 



Vulcan86 dijo:


> Tan buena tierra no será cuando todo el que puede se va ,y el que no se va es porque no puede asique menos lobos caperucito que además viviis de dar servicios a los cayetanos


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

Díselo a ellos.. 



Vulcan86 dijo:


> Que coño buscarse la vida si los asturiano están todo el día enfadados llorando con todo


----------



## Nigury (9 Ene 2022)

Asturias simplemente despuntó gracias a la minería y la siderurgia.

Prejubilados los mineros con sus buenas paguitas y cerradas las siderurgias que contaminaban mucho, pues simplemente se vuelve a la situación que había antes de todo.

Porque eso si, en vez de intentar que haya industria, y no, un almacén no es 'industria' por mucho que este en un polígono industrial, la preocupación es el bable y que se gaste el dinero bien en poner cartelitos o sacar toponimios. Eso y a ver si el AVE para en Mieres, Oviedo y Gijón como si fuera un cercanías, incluso una vez lei por ahi que exigían, si EXIGÍAN, que hubiera una relación Madrid - Avilés. Un pueblo de 70000 habitantes y bajando, que tiene trenes a Oviedo cada media hora, ademas de buses y una autovia, pues nada, los señoritos que querían su AVE particular.


----------



## edulcorante1 (9 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Cuando llegas a Cantabria no tienes esa sensación de comunidad deprimida, empobrecida. Tú llegas a Asturias generalmente pasando los picos de europa por la ap66 y te encuentras la Cuenca minera, una serie de poblaciones a cual más derruida y abandonada.



Y sin pasar por la cuenca, en Noreña, Trubia, Grao, etc....


----------



## LordEntrophy (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Yo, pero todos acudimos como clavos en cuanto podemos y cuando hacemos algo perras allí las echamos.
> Yo solo he visto a dos paisanos radicados "foras monte" despotricar y que no volvían ni jartos, y pensaba para mí "ya, ya, veremos cuánto tardas".
> 
> Esa es la causa de que esa provincia da siempre el pego de nivel muy por encima de lo que su PIB daría a entender. Aunque Murcia o Almería sean mas productivas siempre se verán más cutres que Santander. Sencillamente su gente cuando sale siempre le va bien y todos, todos, sin excepción volvemos a enterrar pasta allí.
> ...



Totalmente cierto. Podemos echar pestes, tanto cántabros como santanderinos del inmovilismo regional o el ombliguismo santanderino con la bahía y el Sardinero (para quienes no conocen la idiosincrasia local, aclarar que no es igual la forma de ser de la gente de la provincia que la de la ciudad, el santanderinismo es aún más de aparentar en general que lo que han contado otros foreros de Asturias), pero quienes salen/salimos fuera, en cuanto podemos o tenemos oportunidad, volvemos en cualquier fecha y tratamos de conseguir segunda residencia ahí. Sea gente que se ha ido a Madrid o al otro lado del charco expatriada, da igual, es el fenómeno indiano pero a pequeña escala.

En la semana de Santiago en Santander uno no hace más que encontrarse con todos los que están fuera, que han venido esos días.

Es otra cuestión Pacoanecdótica, pero recordando la primera edición de Operación Triunfo, todo lo que daba la turra el bueno de Bisbal con San Vicente y la tierruca, y así somos casi todos, ese nivel de querencia no lo tienen ni los lazis más fundamentalistas (y nosotros además lo mezclamos a la vez con feroz crítica por cómo ese carácter deja sin oportunidades la tierruca)


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Totalmente cierto. Podemos echar pestes, tanto cántabros como santanderinos del inmovilismo regional o el ombliguismo santanderino con la bahía y el Sardinero (para quienes no conocen la idiosincrasia local, aclarar que no es igual la forma de ser de la gente de la provincia que la de la ciudad, el santanderinismo es aún más de aparentar en general que lo que han contado otros foreros de Asturias), pero quienes salen/salimos fuera, en cuanto podemos o tenemos oportunidad, volvemos en cualquier fecha y tratamos de conseguir segunda residencia ahí. Sea gente que se ha ido a Madrid o al otro lado del charco expatriada, da igual, es el fenómeno indiano pero a pequeña escala.
> 
> En la semana de Santiago en Santander uno no hace más que encontrarse con todos los que están fuera, que han venido esos días.
> 
> Es otra cuestión Pacoanecdótica, pero recordando la primera edición de Operación Triunfo, todo lo que daba la turra el bueno de Bisbal con San Vicente y la tierruca, y así somos casi todos, ese nivel de querencia no lo tienen ni los lazis más fundamentalistas (y nosotros además lo mezclamos a la vez con feroz crítica por cómo ese carácter deja sin oportunidades la tierruca)



Ha sido siempre así, desde siglos... Yo no le daría más vueltas porque no va a cambiar. El que hace pasta fuera vuelve y allí se apoltrona en plan cementerio de elefantes. Salvo excepciones como pudo ser Quijano o los fundadores del Banco Santander, suele ser siempre la misma historia. 
La única gente dinámica era la que bajaba mochando de los valles altos a la costa y eso ya ha dejado de funcionar por agotamiento demográfico.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> En PIB per capita si, pero en PIB total y en potencial económico ni de coña. Y con Madrid menos.




china tb tiene mas pib total que suiza y Suiza es cien mil veces mejor que china. No me dices nada. Incluso la India tiene mas PIB que Suiza.


----------



## josesumm (9 Ene 2022)

Hasta hace no muchos años si querías ir desde Madrid a Santander tenías o bien ir por una carretera malísima subiendo el puerto Del escudo o bien irte hasta el País Vasco para ir por autopista.
Algo tendrá que ver la inversión que se hizo en país vasco qie hizo que muchas empresas se fuesen allí.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es mejor que así lo vean. El año pasado fue el colmo de invasión turística. Y media Cayetania comprando sus mansioncitas en la Montaña, sobre todo en toda esa parte de la costa meracha.



todo lo que quieras pero los datos son los datos









Cantabria, donde menos creció el PIB por habitante en 45 años


Según recoge el informe titulado ‘45 años de evolución económica, social y empresarial de las Comunidades Autónomas en España (1975-2020)’, elaborado por la Cámara de Comercio y el Consejo General de Economistas




www.eldiarioalerta.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

josesumm dijo:


> Hasta hace no muchos años si querías ir desde Madrid a Santander tenías o bien ir por una carretera malísima subiendo el puerto Del escudo o bien irte hasta el País Vasco para ir por autopista.
> Algo tendrá que ver la inversión que se hizo en país vasco qie hizo que muchas empresas se fuesen allí.




que inversión ni que hostias. Las empresas se van a las vascongadas porque pagan muchos menos impuestos que en otros sitios de España


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

En Francia ha crecido más, vúelvete pallá Antuán



P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> todo lo que quieras pero los datos son los datos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexrc (9 Ene 2022)

Asturias era una región próspera con la cuenca minera y la siderurgia. Ahora no sé lo que tienen pero esta bastante empobrecida. De Santander no tengo mucha idea, sé que es una región bastante bella al igual que Asturias pero poco sé de su economía, solo que hay un gilipollas de presidente


----------



## Joaquim (9 Ene 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Que pasa en ASTURIAS Y CANTABRIA?
> 
> ¿Qué va a pasar? 40 años de socialismo.


----------



## Von Rudel (9 Ene 2022)

Lo de Asturias fue criminal y no por la reconversión que era inevitable. Sino por lo que se hizo se acepto y se compraron y vendieron los unos y los otros. Creo que es de las peores cosas que se hicieron en la historia moderna de España y mira que hemos visto mierda a raudales. Ya no solo por como le dije a J.R. Rallo discutiendo y no tuvo huevos a rebatirme_

.....También es muy eficiente cerrar todas las minas de carbón para posteriormente pagar prejubilaciones durante generaciones, desindustrializando regiones enteras que después aun gastan mas en inútiles programas de reinserción o casas de turismo rural que no va nadie. Y a la vez que ocurre todo esto comprar y financiar a países con los que potencialmente puedes entrar en guerra. Con lo que acabas gastando otro tanto dinero en la propia defensa, por no hablar de dadivas, prebendas, chantajes que se tienen que dar y gastar en ciertos países productores para que te vendan, o dejen pasas por su país sus materias primas energéticas. Con lo que esa eficiencia liberal de se va a los mas barato y eficiente como que al final pagamos 3 veces mas, pues como que a la larga acabamos pagando mas dinero que el haber mantenido una soberanía nacional energética....


Pagamos cientos de millones mas para cerrar las minas que lo que costarian tenerlas abiertas y que los hijos de los comprados pudieran vivir. Pero prefirieron vivir ellos bien y que se jodan sus hijos eso dice mucho de la sociedad de Asturias, perdonen los Asturianos decentes, creando una riqueza retintas con fecha de caducidad. Porque estas ratas preferían mantener los privilegios de vivir como marqueses en las empresas del estado. Donde lo político siempre prima de lo economico con lo que acabamos pagando todos. En todas las empresas publicas del mundo ocurre lo mismo, enchufismo, vagancia, puestos inutiles para meter amigos, ineficiencia y al final perdidas. En todas y lo digo de primera mano porque un amigo trabajo en una privada de manteniemiento de hospitales publicos y vio las facturas de la anterior empresa publica y todas las facturas eran el doble o el triple de caras, ellos conseguian grifos por 2 y la publica por 5. Un despilfarro.


Lo peor es que el gobierno Comunistoide de Asturias su prioridad en vez de ser que nazcan Asturianos y tengan futuro economico, es que hablen un dialecto de las montañas como gran futuro para la región. Por eso Asturias en principio no le veo futuro. Los jubilados estan muy contentos comprados y el gobierno sabe que creando una red como la Catalana ganaran las elecciones hasta el fin de los tiempos.


Negro futuro.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2022)

josesumm dijo:


> Hasta hace no muchos años si querías ir desde Madrid a Santander tenías o bien ir por una carretera malísima subiendo el puerto Del escudo o bien irte hasta el País Vasco para ir por autopista.
> Algo tendrá que ver la inversión que se hizo en país vasco qie hizo que muchas empresas se fuesen allí.



Tubacex, empresa vasca, se instaló en cantabria hará unos 10 años. ¿Sigue allí?

Los capitales vascos se notan en cantabria. Asturias está en medio de la puta nada, los flancos de esa comunidad son zonas depriminidas. Porque Galicia, que es también mas dinámica que Asturias, no puede contagiarle nada porque Asturias linda con la mariña lucense, una de las zonas mas paco económicamente de España. Ssi todavía Coruña estuviese en esa zona, pues algo tiraría.


----------



## Vlaamse stront (9 Ene 2022)

Ensidesa la privatizó Azanar, hijo de puta


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Ene 2022)

edulcorante1 dijo:


> Y sin pasar por la cuenca, en Noreña, Trubia, Grao, etc....



Conozco Trubia e industria sí que tiene. La Fábrica de Armas, Química del Nalón y Santa Bárbara Sistemas - General Dynamics son empresas consolidadas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Tubacex, empresa vasca, se instaló en cantabria hará unos 10 años. ¿Sigue allí?
> 
> Los capitales vascos se notan en cantabria. Asturias está en medio de la puta nada, los flancos de esa comunidad son zonas depriminidas. Porque Galicia, que es también mas dinámica que Asturias, no puede contagiarle nada porque Asturias linda con la mariña lucense, una de las zonas mas paco económicamente de España. Ssi todavía Coruña estuviese en esa zona, pues algo tiraría.




empresa paco de mierda









Tubacex cierra el primer trimestre con pérdidas de 16,4 millones - Cantabria Económica


Tubacex ha cerrado el primer trimestre del año con unas pérdidas de 16,4 millones y unas ventas de 86,5 millones de euros, un 43,7% menos que en el mismo periodo del año anterior, unos resultados marcados por la caída del mercado, según ha informado el fabricantes de tubos. La compañía ha...




www.cantabriaeconomica.com


----------



## edulcorante1 (9 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Conozco Trubia e industria sí que tiene. La Fábrica de Armas, Química del Balón y Santa Bárbara Sistemas - General Dynamics son empresas consolidadas.



Te has dado un paseo por Trubia? El piso en venta y casa abandonada están por todos lados.


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Díselo a ellos..




Te lo digo a ti que eres con el que estoy hablando , y algo habrá cuando el índice de suicidios en asturias es de los mayores a nivel mundial


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Ene 2022)

edulcorante1 dijo:


> Te has dado un paseo por Trubia? El piso en venta y casa abandonada están por todos lados.



Es que tiene fábricas muy contaminantes, la mayoría de los que trabajan allí viven lejos, muchos en Oviedo.

La Química de brea es un problema, por mucho que pongan filtros 1 solo ppm de gases se huele a kilómetros.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

A mí qué me cuentas de los Asturianos, dile tus quejas a ellos



Vulcan86 dijo:


> Te lo digo a ti que eres con el que estoy hablando , y algo habrá cuando el índice de suicidios en asturias es de los mayores a nivel mundial


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

noticia de hace 5 años









Cantabria es la única comunidad con pérdida de peso industrial


El PIB regional es el segundo que más depende de la construcción de toda España, según los datos del Consejo Económico y Social




www.eldiariomontanes.es


----------



## lucky starr (9 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> china tb tiene mas pib total que suiza y Suiza es cien mil veces mejor que china. No me dices nada. Incluso la India tiene mas PIB que Suiza.



Claro, y ambos paises que nombras India y China tienen un potencial y unos crecimientos brutales.

Quiere decir eso que quiero vivir en China o en India pues no. Pero van a atraer mucho mas capital que España, por ejemplo, la ser un pais mucho mas pequeño y de menor población. 

Las grandes ciudades/grandes paises suelen atraer gente y capital. Me refeiro a eso.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (9 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> noticia de hace 5 años
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALUCINO

EL PIB regional de Cantabria el segundo que mas depende de la CONSTRUCCIÓN de España.

Me dices Baleares, Alicante, Canarias, Málaga....donde hay miles y miles de negocios en torno a las viviendas de los Europeos del Norte y sus alojamientos de segunda residencia y jubilación

Vaya economía mas PACO que debe tener Cantabria


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (9 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que inversión ni que hostias. Las empresas se van a las vascongadas porque pagan muchos menos impuestos que en otros sitios de España



Vayan cerrando...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> ALUCINO
> 
> EL PIB regional de Cantabria el segundo que mas depende de la CONSTRUCCIÓN de España.
> 
> ...




El paquismo por bandera.


----------



## Staffordshire (9 Ene 2022)

Yo he andado mucho por la Cuenca del caudal,por mieres ,pola de lena....y esta todo derroido,mucho paro ,mucho jubilado y mucho alcohólico


----------



## forestal92 (9 Ene 2022)

Tienen Navarra y país Vasco al lado. Menos impuestos, más favorecidos políticamente desde el estado. Los vascos sólo van a Cantabria a comprar casa o de vacaciones.


----------



## Staffordshire (9 Ene 2022)

Paro por municipios: Mieres - (Asturias) 2022


Selecciona para ver el paro de los municipios de España. Ranking de paro de España por CCAA y provincias y evolución del desempleo en cada municipio. Mapa del paro en España




datosmacro.expansion.com




Eso sí,bares en mieres ,todos los que quieras


----------



## Staffordshire (9 Ene 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Tienen Navarra y país Vasco al lado. Menos impuestos, más favorecidos políticamente desde el estado. Los vascos sólo van a Cantabria a comprar casa o de vacaciones.



Soy navarro y no he parado en Cantabria nunca.


----------



## LordEntrophy (9 Ene 2022)

Bueno, este parece un hilo adecuado para contar una Pacohistoria que no viene sino a ser una muestra más de las equivocadas prioridades tanto de unos como otros y los de más allá.

Todos conocemos a Revilla y cómo va cuñadeando arreglando el mundo en vez de gobernar con eficacia su región.

Si alguno está puesto en los temas locales, quizás le suene que de hace un par o dos de años a esta parte, su "lloro de cabecera" es que la administración central le pague y le ponga una zona logística e industrial en un paraje conocido como "La Pasiega" a una decena de kilómetros del puerto de Santander y se lo comunique por FFCC (la A-67 pasa cerca), porque "es fundamental para el Puerto contar con los terrenos de La Pasiega porque se ha quedado sin espacio para crecer y que si Madrid lo quita todo".

Pues bien, aquí tenemos una imagen del Google Maps de la zona del puerto:







¿Veis dónde está ubicado el Corte Inglés de Santander?

Esos terrenos eran industriales. En llano. Están a 500 metros del acceso al Puerto de Santander, a 700 metros de la estación de mercancías ADIF-Muriedas (que es la que da servicio al Puerto), a 1.500 metros del Aeropuerto, junto al nudo de las autovías A-67 (a Torrelavega y Palencia y a la A-8 hacia Asturias) y S-10 (que da a Santander y a la A-8 hacia Bilbao), a 100 metros de la Ciudad del Transporte, y formaban parte de la zona industrial de una trefilería de acero, Nueva Montaña Quijano (se pueden ver los techos grises de la fábrica justo arriba a la izquierda).

En resumen, los mejores terrenos logísticos e industriales en 100 kilómetros a la redonda (y porque Bilbao está a esa distancia, si no, todavía más).

¿Y qué hizo el Sr. Revilla, cuando era Vicepresidente del Gobierno de Cantabria con Martínez-Sieso (pepero, en este caso, pero tanto da, con la PSOE función todo igual) y a su vez era Consejero de Obras Públicas y presidía la CROTU, la Comisión Regional de Ordenación del Territorio y Urbanismo, que era la encargada de dar luz verde a cambios de calificación urbanística?

¡Exacto! Revilla dio luz verde y avaló ese cambio. Y en lugar de tener terrenos industriales y logísticos al lado del puerto, aeropuerto, ferrocarril y autovías, ahora tenemos un centro comercial y viviendas de clase media-baja -en zona de marismas, es donde se hundió un aparcamiento subterráneo hace dos años por estas fechas, seguro que os suena-. Y Revilla ahora anda llorando para que le paguen una zona logística e industrial a una docena de kilómetros del puerto, y seguir dando la murga desde la barra de bar televisiva.

Pelotazos de ladrillo de mierda en lugar de visión y planificación industrial y logística a nivel regional. Y luego a llorar y pontificar. Así nos va.

Y no hablemos de las previsibles futuras quejas de los habitantes de las viviendas por tener cerca una trefilería de acero que, extrañamente, aún no ha cerrado. "¡Fábrica fuera! ¡Humos y camiones no!" Etc...

Por otro lado, el atasco generado en el nudo de autovías y enlace con el corte inglés, el puerto y la fábrica es tal, que ahora se está gastando otra millonada en ampliarlo y poner un acceso independiente al puerto porque están hartos de tragarse los miles de coches del ECI.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

No te líes, solo vienen de Bilbao y sus aledaños. 



forestal92 dijo:


> Tienen Navarra y país Vasco al lado. Menos impuestos, más favorecidos políticamente desde el estado. Los vascos sólo van a Cantabria a comprar casa o de vacaciones.


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A mí qué me cuentas de los Asturianos, dile tus quejas a ellos




Por la forma de dirigirte a los demás eres asturiano sin duda ,el gilipollismo es marca de la
Casa


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Paro por municipios: Mieres - (Asturias) 2022
> 
> 
> Selecciona para ver el paro de los municipios de España. Ranking de paro de España por CCAA y provincias y evolución del desempleo en cada municipio. Mapa del paro en España
> ...




Ni siquiera hay putis ya,porque los langostas mineros ya no valen ni Pa eso


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

Lo has clavado, esa acción supuso el aborto de cualquier posibilidad logística e industrial en la zona. 

Y fue él el que lo hizo. 



LordEntrophy dijo:


> Bueno, este parece un hilo adecuado para contar una Pacohistoria que no viene sino a ser una muestra más de las equivocadas prioridades tanto de unos como otros y los de más allá.
> 
> Todos conocemos a Revilla y cómo va cuñadeando arreglando el mundo en vez de gobernar con eficacia su región.
> 
> ...


----------



## Invitator (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Si, de hecho pueblos como Mieres o Langreo son auténticos DETROITS, imposible encontrar algo así en cantabria, ni Torrelavega está tan deprimida. En Asturias no existen ciudades como Castro o pueblos como Comillas.
> 
> LANGREO
> 
> ...



Precisamente ese edificio se va a demoler para construir un geriátrico.

Es de las pocas "industrias" que aún funcionan en Langreo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Ene 2022)

Una pregunta para los asturianos. Yo he visto en algunas empresas de allí una especie de 'aristocracia local" y un endilgamiento (bien vestiditos etc.) que no he visto en otras empresas del País Vasco. Quizás porque en este último había que camuflarse ante la amenaza terrorista. Es así, pesa mucho estar cerca de la familia de tal o la de cual?


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Una pregunta para los asturianos. Yo he visto en algunas empresas de allí una especie de 'aristocracia local" y un endilgamiento (bien vestiditos etc.) que no he visto en otras empresas del País Vasco. Quizás porque en en este último había que camuflarse ante la amenaza terrorista. Es así, cuentan mucho la familia de tal o la de cual?




Claro ,en asturias ser nieto ,hijo o sobrino de un rojo ilustre es lo que más luce es patetico


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Ene 2022)

Viva fabero del bierzo


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Ene 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Al final os olvidais de lo más importante: BAJA CAPACIDAD INTELECTUAL e inquietudes y creatividad de los españoles, en este caso concreto aún más sangrante, de los catetos asturianos



He vivido en más lugares de España y en más paises que muchos de vosotros juntos. En Asturias hay lo mismo que en muchos otros sitios de España: hidalgos, aparentar pero no ser, vivir de otras generaciones, tener piso y trabajo gracias a los padres o abuelos. Endogamia nivel: Austrias.

Más catetos que en Asturias (como tu mencionas) los hay en este foro.

Empecé en 2006 aqui, muchos hablaban de emigrar, que España era una puta mierda, que si los españolitos bla bla, etc. Me fui 15 años al extranjero, y he vuelto. Me encuentro con alguno de los mismos que decian que iban a emigrar, 15 años despues, sin evolucionar. Diciendo lo mismo. Pero pontificando como siempre, más nuevos foreros que pintan que van a seguir esos mismos pasos, hablar y hablar pero no actuar.

Hablas de catetos en Asturias, pontificando, como si fueras un jodido premio Nobel, o como si Murcia, Barcelona o Madrid fueran ejemplos a seguir para algo digno.

Viajad, vivid fuera, pagad impuestos de primer mundo (no extractivos) y luego venis a reíros de los catetos. Igual descubrís que hay que arrasar con todo.


----------



## Cracdel20 (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Una pregunta para los asturianos. Yo he visto en algunas empresas de allí una especie de 'aristocracia local" y un endilgamiento (bien vestiditos etc.) que no he visto en otras empresas del País Vasco. Quizás porque en este último había que camuflarse ante la amenaza terrorista. Es así, pesa mucho estar cerca de la familia de tal o la de cual?



Apreciación correcta.

Hace décadas era más en Oviedo. En las cuencas y en las zonas industriales, había obreros y conciencia de clase. Eso se jodió cuando los sindicatos firmaron los convenios de reconversión, dejando pagas altas a los prejubilados pero sin soluciones de continuidad o empresas alternativas a las minas y la siderurgía. A los pocos obreros que les dió por quejarse y decir que era mejor ganar menos y garantizar el futuro de los hijos con otras actividades industriales, se les ignoró desde los sindicatos y fueron ridiculizados por los “compañeros”.

20 años después, la mitad de sus hijos están en Madrid prostituyéndose por sueldos de mierda, otro 25% en el extranjero y resto enchufados en la antigua Hunosa o con algún enchufe en algunas de las pocas empresas que funcionan en la región, via su apellido.

La mayoría de ellos se pasean con ropa cara, coches caros, y aires de superioridad, cuando lo poco o mucho que tienen se lo deben a sus padres o abuelos, ellos no han producido nada en su puta vida.

Dicho esto, he visto lo de la apariencia en otras partes de España: Cantabria, Castilla Leon sobre todo. Entiendo que la hidalguía es algo muy inherente al Reino de Castilla. Vascongadas es una excepción porque la pasta se la llevó de otra forma, igual que la zona de bandoleros del Mediterraneo, descendientes de franchutes. Pero eso seria motivo se otros hilos.


----------



## Staffordshire (9 Ene 2022)

Este es un rojelio,pero no le falta razón.
Puxa asturies


----------



## LordEntrophy (9 Ene 2022)

Y así con todo. Ladrillo como única meta "productiva", o como derivada de cualquier otra excusa.

Otro ejemplo, el "Parque Científico y Tecnológico de Cantabria", el PCTCAN, que se inauguró cuando el Parque Tecnológico de Zamudio, en Bilbao, celebraba ni más ni menos que su 25 aniversario. ¡Con un cuarto de siglo de retraso respecto a los vecinos de la taifa adyacente!

Pues el PCTCAN ni siquiera era realmente una apuesta -tardía- por la innovación pero se, sino una forma encubierta de seguir con el ladrillo. Casi todos los edificios tienen inquilinos institucionales o de la administración, y las empresas privadas que se fueron ahí en su mayoría era con contratos de recompra garantizada por la administración o figuras similares en caso de que en el futuro los números no salieran (como así fue con varias al estallar la burbuja, donde estuvo ApiaXXI, ahora está la Consejería de Industria, por ejemplo).

Esta es la zona:







El PCTCAN va desde el extremo inferior de la imagen (donde pone S-20 y Universidad Europea del Atlántico) hasta la altura de la leyenda del "Asador El Escondrijo", luego va un pelotazo de zona comercial de Carrefour, Media Markt, Decathlon, etc... que provoca que el único acceso desde la autovía S-20 al PCTCAN esté atascado de los coches que van a los centros comerciales.

Pues bien, había un paso superior sobre la S-20 a mitad del PCTCAN (donde está el cartel de en medio de la S-20), que no era lo suficientemente "emblemático", y se demolió y sustituyó por un moderno -y muy bonito- puente atirantado (que el dinero público no es de nadie). Y a día de hoy el puente atirantado solo sirve ahora para llegar a esos prados de la izquierda de la imagen, como el de Talavera.

Pero hay más. Esos prados iban a ser la tercera parte del pelotazo (tras la zona comercial y el propio PCTCAN), la interesante, la residencial para viviendas. ¿Qué pasó? Que estalló la burbuja en 2008. Y entonces esos terrenos pasaron a no valer ni para que pasarán los caballos del paisano que tenía una cuadra ahí cerca.

PEEERO en ese momento, a D. Emilio Botín le dio por querer instalar en Santander uno de los 5 Centros de Proceso de Datos del Banco Santander a nivel planetario (hay uno en Madrid, otro en RU, y los otros dos no recuerdo, creo que uno en EEUU y otro no sé dónde). Se pueden decir muchas cosas de Botín y si es positivo o no, pero desde luego era una inversión de primer nivel, tecnológica, etc...

Pues los listillos de la promotora inmobiliaria dueña de los terrenos quisieron venderle a Botín esos terrenos en plena debacle del ladrillo a precios pre-burbuja de 2007. ¡A Botín! El mismo que vendió su flamante y nueva Ciudad Financiera en 2007 a unos pardillos inmobiliarios a precio de burbuja a cambio de un alquiler a largo plazo. Podemos imaginar todos que D. Emilio no picó -y supongo que les mandaría a paseo poco finamente-, y todo ello con la pasividad del gobierno regional (PRC+PSOE) y municipal (PP).

Hubo mucha suerte porque Botín al final, supongo que por pura cabezonería y por apego a la tierruca natal, decidió llevarse el CPD no a cualquier otro sitio, sino al otro lado de la bahía, al término municipal de Ribamontán al Mar (más cerca además de su casona de campo), con lo que por lo menos la inversión y la instalación se quedaron en Cantabria. Pero pura chiripa por encabezonamiento del mandamás.

Y En 2022 ahí siguen los prados verdes. Ahora hay intentos de compra y recalificación como industrial/tecnológico para la ampliación del PCTCAN, y supongo que no arranque porque no se pondrán de acuerdo en el precio, el promotor dueño de los prados querrá, una vez más, que se los paguen a precio de 2007, esta vez con dinero público en vez de del banco.

Y esta otra Pacohistoria es también significativa de cómo Cantabria/Santander lleva perdiendo peso en PIB en el escalafón de provincias desde los 50-60-80 (en los 70 todavía era la 7ª provincia en PIB).


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Si, de hecho pueblos como Mieres o Langreo son auténticos DETROITS, imposible encontrar algo así en cantabria, ni Torrelavega está tan deprimida. En Asturias no existen ciudades como Castro o pueblos como Comillas.
> 
> LANGREO
> 
> ...



En Mieres, que ha perdido el 50% de población en 30 años, ya han tomado medidas brutales, para convertirla en una especie de Silicon Valley mezclada con Pittsburgh buenos tiempos…Han puesto señales de prohibido pasar en forma de corazón y con la leyenda debajo : Stop Violencia Machista.

Se prevé que todos los emigrados vuelvan mañana


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Este es un rojelio,pero no le falta razón.
> Puxa asturies




Que cuente cuando comenzaba y tocaba en las fiestas vía a ser hijo de quien es


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Ene 2022)

100% de acuerdo. Y los que emigraron y podian traer ideas, ganas, y soluciones, son bloqueados por los hijos y nietos de los que los enchufaron, para que nadie cambie. 

Si pones a un macaco a hacer la politica de comunicación y turismo, hace algo mucho mejor.

Como se llamaba aquella putita que fue Consejera de Turismo a principios de los 2000 que consiguió que Ryanair se fuera a Santander porque ella dijo que no querian lineas de bajo coste que traían turismo de alpargata?

Se ve que ahora a Asturias van multimillonarios rusos y japoneses


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

Si os sorprende, es porque no teneis ni puta idea del pais en el que vivis. En la cornisa cantabrica se encuentra, de calle, la puta peor escoria del pais. Sin gitanotoreros como en la mitad sur, pero si con PALETOESCOPETEROS. Pero extremadamente paletos, hasta lo grotesco

Gentuza cavernicola de mierda que tiene incrustada la boina por dentro del craneo. Una sociedad ultrasubvencionada con la puta mierda del carbon, que a lo unico que sabia dedicarse es a cometer actos de terrorismo para amenazar al resto del pais con que teniamos que darles paguicas multimillonarias de por vida. Solo porque si, porque ellos lo valen

Una region en la que toda iniciativa privada se basa en meterle fuego a todos los bosques hasta arrasarlos, para que al año que viene haya yerba gratis y soltar por alli 4 vacas abandonadas dela mano de dios, para poder pedir mas subvenciones, per, pac, y la puta que la pario

Gentuza borrega analfabeta de mierda que lo unico que sabe hacer es plantar berzas en el patio de su casa y salir por el campo con el LAN ROBER a echar veneno para asesinar a las aguilas y pegarle escopetazos a los lobos pa colgarse sus cabezas secas en el garaje

Oviedo y santander supongo que viviran en exclusiva del funcivagado y del ladrillo, de toda la gente de los puebluchos que se acaban comprando un zulo en la capital. Y poco mas, la propia economia de subsistencia urbana.. los negocios tipicos minoristas, mercadonas, farmacias, tiendas, fontaneros y todo eso. Sin nada de nada de nada de nada que destaque. Y por tanto la gente joven, con la misma iniciativa nula heredada por los suyos, pero sin PER, pues salen cagando ostias, y queda una gerontocracia escopetera descerebrada y aquello pues es lo que es. Un puto infierno cuevano pero de color verde

Mientras tanto, pues eso. Los subnormales de nacimiento "ñiñiñ loggg rojogggg, logg rojoggg" demostrando que la media de retraso mental en este pais reventaria todos los limites


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> En Asturias y Cantabria antes había industria.
> Ahora hay socialismo.
> 
> Ya está. No hay más. El socialismo es el cáncer de cualquier economía. En España lo sabemos bien y aún así es el país con más socialistas de Europa. Y así nos va de bien. Con una población que lleva siglos aportando a la destrucción de su propio país.



Asi es.Y siguen votando sin fisuras. Con el alegre desparpajo del ignorante.

Yo cada vez que vuelvo por Asturias digo con ironia que podian estar peor, que podria gobernar la ultra derecha. Y me dan la razón!! No entienden nada.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Y así con todo. Ladrillo como única meta "productiva", o como derivada de cualquier otra excusa.
> 
> Otro ejemplo, el "Parque Científico y Tecnológico de Cantabria", el PCTCAN, que de inauguró cuando el Parque Tecnológico de Zamudio, en Bilbao, celebraba ni más ni menos que su 25 aniversario.
> 
> ...



El edificio Botin mira en línea recta al centro de procesos de datos en Solares, con su ojo de saurón. Ahí tiene que haber mandanga, algo más que un simple museo de exposiciones pictóricas.


Por lo demás, muy interesante tu visión de los recurrentes centros comerciales como taponamiento de los corredores con potencial...


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Que cuente cuando comenzaba y tocaba en las fiestas vía a ser hijo de quien es



Me interesa esto. De quien es hijo? Mira que ha dado la plasta este tio con ser revolucionario-terrorista. Tiene videos con replicas (espero que fueran replicas) de Kalashnikov.


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si os sorprende, es porque no teneis ni puta idea del pais en el que vivis. En la cornisa cantabrica se encuentra, de calle, la puta peor escoria del pais. Sin gitanotoreros como en la mitad sur, pero si con PALETOESCOPETEROS. Pero extremadamente paletos, hasta lo grotesco
> 
> Gentuza cavernicola de mierda que tiene incrustada la boina por dentro del craneo. Una sociedad ultrasubvencionada con la puta mierda del carbon, que a lo unico que sabia dedicarse es a cometer actos de terrorismo para amenazar al resto del pais con que teniamos que darles paguicas multimillonarias de por vida. Solo porque si, porque ellos lo valen
> 
> ...



Después de pasarte toda la noche sin dormir "con tu punto insomnio" te levantas a la hora de la siesta con el cuerpo más tenso que la cuerda de una guitarra de Paco de Lucía y la mente más borrosa que Paquirrín en Sálvame de Luxe. Bravo, no cambies que nos decepcionarias.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Tienen Navarra y país Vasco al lado. Menos impuestos, más favorecidos políticamente desde el estado. Los vascos sólo van a Cantabria a comprar casa o de vacaciones.




en cantabria solo tienen segunda residencia los vascos pobres. Conozco a un pobre de Zarautz que tenía un poco ahorrado para comprarse una segunda vivienda y hacer el paripé de cambiar de casa de vez en cuando y se compró una casa en Cantabria. Comprarse una segunda casa bakio, bermeo, lekeitio o zumaia es muy caro. Allí solo invierten los ricos de vascongadas. Una casita allí te cuesta el doble que en Laredo.

por cierto, la mayoría de vascongados que tienen segunda vivienda en Cantabria son de bilbao, baracaldo y alrededores.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Después de pasarte toda la noche sin dormir "con tu punto insomnio" te levantas a la hora de la siesta con el cuerpo más tenso que la cuerda de una guitarra de Paco de Lucía y la mente más borrosa que Paquirrín en Sálvame de Luxe. Bravo, no cambies que nos decepcionarias.



Me levante a las 12.30 y le he labrao el bancal a mi biego que esta enfermo y no puede. A las 15 me he comio un platon de 2 kg de GAFPACHOS con conejo, setas y PEBRELLA, y alas 16 burbuga. A las 18.00 cuando se vuelvan mis biegos pal pueblo limpiare la casa, luego me ire a darme una vuelta nocturna por el campo entre la niebla flanderosa y despues me hare una ducha mañaca a mil grados con el aseo a 10 para que se haga una nieblaza impenetrable mientras oigo en bucle el temazo viquing balala y la tarareo a gritos bajo el agua hirviendo. Despues de eso puede que vuelva otro rato a este pozo de mierda o igual me voy al sofa a ponerme la pinicula de las sortijas, ya que despues de estar toda la noche hablando de ella tengo mono de verla

¿Y tu, escoria? ¿Tienes algun misero argumento para rebatir que todo lo que he dicho mas atras sobre el retraso mental y la indigencia moral de la gentuza cuevana analfabeta maligna escopetera CAGACORRALES de la cornisa cantabrica, o tus recursos no alcanzan mas alla del "ñiñiñi campurrianas"?


----------



## PalPueblo (9 Ene 2022)

Les salvaba un poco la industria y cada día queda menos. Cuando cae una empresa de 50 y muchos eventuales no se entera nadie...


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Al final os olvidais de lo más importante: BAJA CAPACIDAD INTELECTUAL e inquietudes y creatividad de los españoles, en este caso concreto aún más sangrante, de los catetos asturianos



No es que sea lo mas importante. Es que es basicamente, es casi el unico motivo. O el 90% del motivo

Y en las respuestas medias de los subnormales puedes comprobar como es asi. Retraso mental, ignorancia, indolencia, parasitismo, pasotismo, lorealismo analfabeto, indigencia moral, y tu mas, escopeta y cagar en el corral. Y encima encantados de conocerse y de ser como son

Lo mismo que cuando vas a una puta aldea sudanesa de moronegros que se cagan enel mismo agua que se beben, y aun asi tan arrogantitos y convencidos de que saben muy bien lo que se hacen


----------



## Funcional (9 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Hombre ya que te pones, añade Murcia y chapó!
> 
> Yo lo veo bien, una taifa al menos con sentido, una federación leonesa, con Le, Za, Sa, otra del Cantábrico con San y Burgos y Log. Otra de la meseta norte con el resto de Provicnias de cyl actual un distrito único para la ciudad de madrid y dos federaciones al sur, la de La Mancha y la murciana con Murcia y Albacete.
> 
> ...



Yo en ese mapa incluiría tambien a Murcia, que no se dejarán porque son muy suyos, metería tambien a la Extremadura castellana y sacaría a León para que se una con Asturias, su afinidad natural.


----------



## LordEntrophy (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El edificio Botin mira en línea recta al centro de procesos de datos en Solares, con su ojo de saurón. Ahí tiene que haber mandanga, algo más que un simple museo de exposiciones pictóricas.
> 
> 
> Por lo demás, muy interesante tu visión de los recurrentes centros comerciales como taponamiento de los corredores con potencial...



Sí, lo del Centro Botín también daría para hilo por sí mismo, en fin. Al menos al ser de la Fundación Botín tiene la financiación y los contactos en los circuitos del Arte asegurados, porque la imagen del Centro Niemeyer vacío en Avilés es también apocalíptica.

Ya digo, con sus sombras, que también las tiene, el interés personal de D. Emilio y ahora de Ana P. por mantener cierta inversión (supongo que motivada en última instancia por querer dejar legado que perdure su nombre) en materia de infraestructuras culturales al menos es algo positivo por lo que muchas ciudades y regiones matarían, y aquí "psé y a aprovechar un poco para tirarse el moco de que se hace algo".

Lo del Proyecto Pereda de reforma de la sede histórica del banco en el Paseo de Pereda para alojar ahí la colección de Arte (que tiene Tizianos y obras de grandes Maestros y no es sólo arte moderno, que también) es otra oportunidad que posiblemente se publicite de forma inadecuada. Y veremos si la contrapartida envenenada no es acabar llevándose la sede social a otro sitio.

Y la posibilidad del Centro Asociado del Reina Sofía, si alguna década termina fructificando, será también mérito de un particular, en este caso la última voluntad del Sr. Lafuente de ligar la donación de su Archivo Lafuente al CAMRS bajo la condición de que se quede en Santander, no más. Y veremos si no hay alguna cláusula de caducidad porque pasen dos lustros y se acabe subastando a algún otro centro internacional y el fondo se vaya a NY o donde sea.

Es que por desgracia es de traca todo, y lo poco que se hace o sale bien, da la impresión de que sea por pura chiripa, por falta de alternativas o dinero, o por empeño de algún privado con pasta al más puro estilo indiano.

La idea del "anillo cultural" al menos es decente y tiene sentido, pero lo mismo, especialmente sostenida por lo privado de Botín o Lafuente.

Y gracias a que se acabó el dinero que no ha dado para construir el edificio museístico de Tuñón y Mansilla en la vaguada de las llamas, es absurdo pretender que ningún turista o visitante se fuera no sé sabe con qué medios de desplazamiento a las afueras de la ciudad (al lado del pelotazo urbanístico correspondiente, nada más). Ése edificio debería construirse o en la zona en barbecho del Museo Marítimo/Festivales o del Barrio Pesquero/Varadero, confirmando un eje cultural abarcable incluso andando y para cualquier viajero llegado en ferry, crucero, tren, autobús o avión, que todo llega a la estación de autobuses ahí mismo, y junto al ayuntamiento. Es un privilegio tener todo el corazón de la ciudad en un eje de menos de 2000 metros (de acuerdo que eso mismo causa problemas de otra índole, pero al menos hay que aprovechar las ventajas), y ya que no hay industria y el comercio está comatoso, al menos tratar de salvar los muebles con turismo cultural de cierto nivel.


Y lo de la cercenación/taponamiento de los posibles ejes industriales o logísticos saliendo de la ciudad o en la propia región... Como hemos dicho, para llorar.

Acabarán construyendo pisos en el parque de madera de Sniace, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

MALASPINA dijo:


> Menospreciar a Cantabria y Asturias comparándolo con el estorcolero de Benidorm es see muy ignorante...


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Es que las pensiones deberían ser privadas. Lo de las pensiones vascas y españolas es una estafa piramidal.



Cada dia mas PALETIZABAL. Si tu llegaras al gobierno le vendias ala judiada hasta la mortaja de tu abuela


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Yo puedo contar el caso de Asturias.
> 
> Y es realmente un problema de mentalidad. Es un problema psicologico.
> 
> ...



Pues eso, paletismo enfermizo cagacorrales. Tercermundismo africanista puro y duro. Gente que merece la extincion que esta teniendo


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> El prestigio social en Asturias es mas importante que el dinero. Y un buen coche es algo prioritario. Sin el bajas en la escala social



Eso tambien pasa mucho en la meseta del hambre. Conozco una diseñadora de interiores que los unicos diseños que ha hecho han sido una tienda de mierda de su amiga, la casa de la playa de su tio, y su cuarto de niña mimada casapapi, que se acaba de comprar un puto jaguar que debe de valer un puto higado, y tiene la cuenta del mariconagran llena de fotitos poniendo morritos y culo en pompa frente al coche

Tercermundismo GITANO puro y duro. Mucho jaguar, pero a cagar en el corral. Y asi todo


----------



## Linterna Pirata (9 Ene 2022)

*lo del corte inglés sirvió para extender la ciudad y desarrollar servicios, igual fue un error y una desgracia, pero en su mente se haría con la idea de construir mucha vivienda pública y mucha gente consiguió verdaderas viviendas a precio muy asequible en toda esa zona que se hizo.
¿donde si no iban a poner el corte inglés?
a saber los millones que habrán sacado los técnicos del ayuntamiento y quien fuera haciendo todo eso.

también los coño vascos, todo para ellos, el puerto para ellos, el tren para ellos, a ver, entiendo que si el meollo está donde está, pues allí se produzca más.
en todos los sentidos Cantabria es un poblado al lado de los vascos.
Y luego bueno, que en Cantabria hay trabajo. Esto está cada vez está más leno de gente de toda España cubriendo todos los perfiles, lo que pasa es que la comunidad es pequeña y aburrida, y evidentemente pocas oportunidades para hacer carrera de la buena, así que mucha gente se va, pero otros vienen a sustituir eh.
luego imagino que la tradición del sector primario y el paulatino declive del sector habrá influido también. Me imagino a media Cantabria viviendo del ganado antaño y tal y...hoy ya no se puede.
que hace la gente? Alquilar sus casas.
que hay más turismo en Benidorm? Claro que sí, turistas de mierda, eso sí. Aquí poneros a buscar hotel o apartamento en junio julio y me contáis a ver qué tal.*
Que los gobernantes son unos desgraciados, ayy, una ayudita, ayy si, ya construyó yo eso, eso está claro.
Pero bueno, aquí lo único que me preocupa es el coste de la vivienda. Quería comprarme una casita para mi y la señora y vaya precios de mis cojones. Va a estar difícil..
Yo quiero el chalet por esta zona, claro.


Y no me lo tengáis en cuenta si he dicho alguna tontería que mi abuelo era pasiego y vendía vacas y no tenía luz en casa.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (9 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Sí, lo del Centro Botín también daría para hilo por sí mismo, en fin. Al menos al ser de la Fundación Botín tiene la financiación y los contactos en los circuitos del Arte asegurados, porque la imagen del Centro Niemeyer vacío en Avilés es también apocalíptica.
> 
> Ya digo, con sus sombras, que también las tiene, el interés personal de D. Emilio y ahora de Ana P. por mantener cierta inversión (supongo que motivada en última instancia por querer dejar legado que perdure su nombre) en materia de infraestructuras culturales al menos es algo positivo por lo que muchas ciudades y regiones matarían, y aquí "psé y a aprovechar un poco para tirarse el moco de que se hace algo".
> 
> ...



lo he googleado porque me interesa el arte

al parecer ya está adjudicado al antiguo edificio del Banco de España en Santander









Adjudicado el proyecto de ejecución de la sede del Reina Sofía, cuyas obras comenzarán en 2022


La Junta de Gobierno Local de Santander ha adjudicado el proyecto de ejecución para la adecuación de la...




www.europapress.es


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> porque se ha quedado sin espacio para crecer y que si Madrid lo quita todo".



Uno de tantos lios de esta españa subnormal y quintomundista. La negacion total y absoluta de acometer la puta fusion de municipios que se hace falta. Todas las putas capitales de provincia del pais (y otras tantas comarcales), adolecen del mismo puto mal: NO TIENEN SUELO PARA CRECER. Tienen municipios de mierda minusculos, el casco urbano no ha crecido nada desde 1970, lo han rodeado para colmo de poligonos, autopistas y vias de tren, que son las nuevas murallas... y luego extramuros crecen infinidad de puebluchos de mierda dormitorio como putos nuevos rabales, de forma totalmente inconexa y caotica

De ese modo las aglomeraciones urbanas de las ciudades se han multiplicado x3 en 50 años, pero la ciudad de verdad, no solo no ha crecido nada, sino que encima los barrios estan envejecidos y decrepitos, porque todo el mundo vive en los putos rabales de mierda moriscos

Cuando habria que haber fusionado todos los putos municipios y elaborar un puto PLAN URBANO en condiciones, minuciosamente planificado, que creara un casco urbano grande, concentrico, bien hecho, atractivo para la gente

Pero no, eso no. Mejor cagar en el corral


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ene 2022)

el expansionismo islámico necesita espacio vital. 

Le han echado el ojo a las más fértiles y mejores tierras del planeta , el norte de España .

No necesitan ejércitos ni bombas atómicas para despoblar ese paraíso , sólo políticos corruptos e ingenieros sociales que inculquen la secta feminista en las mujeres , esterilizándolas y destruyendo a las familias. 

La próxima generación media España será islámica y los jeques que han financiado todo esto , serán recompensados por Alá en la vida eterna.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Sí, lo del Centro Botín también daría para hilo por sí mismo, en fin. Al menos al ser de la Fundación Botín tiene la financiación y los contactos en los circuitos del Arte asegurados, porque la imagen del Centro Niemeyer vacío en Avilés es también apocalíptica.
> 
> Ya digo, con sus sombras, que también las tiene, el interés personal de D. Emilio y ahora de Ana P. por mantener cierta inversión (supongo que motivada en última instancia por querer dejar legado que perdure su nombre) en materia de infraestructuras culturales al menos es algo positivo por lo que muchas ciudades y regiones matarían, y aquí "psé y a aprovechar un poco para tirarse el moco de que se hace algo".
> 
> ...



El binomio que tenemos de indiano/prominente empeñado en dejar su sello para la historia en su zona (en este caso hablas del Archivo Lafuente pero los casos son innumerables, los mas sonados son Valdecilla o Comillas, pero hay muchos) frente al sanchopanza corto de miras pero enganchado como garrapata en los resortes y redes de poder local es una constante que, como digo, se puede rastrear al menos desde el siglo XVIII. Vivimos de esas rentas pero vamos a ver cuàntas generaciones más dura....

`Lo que dices de SNIACE es clarísimo, pinta en la misma tónica. Torrelavega sí que está arruinada, pues su razón de ser es otra a la de Santander, caída la industria y el comercio no le queda nada que ser un cruce de caminos.

Yo no creo que los destinos de una región estén tan ligados a los políticos de turno como se cree, pero en cualquier caso, el problema generalizado en España es de la monstruosa mediocridad de su clase política. En nuestra provincia, sumado a eso, tenemos que en las últimas legislaturas se ha desperdiciado un extra debido a las ansias de vanagloria de un presidente que simplemente se está dando un baño de autobombo en base a haber alcanzado el sueño de su vida, mientras todo su entorno se ha dedicado a hacer lo que saben hacer los políticos extractivos... extraer recursos y repartirlos a su red clientelar. No hay apenas un politico con un hilo de talento y buena voluntad en puestos relevantes, huelga seguir dando nombres. Yo creo que el día que López Medel fue erradicado de la PP por no apoyar la guerra de Irak ni las gamberradas de turno de la cuadrilla aznaril no queda nada digno de mención... solo casos aislados de alcaldes medio honrados y tal.

Y a pesar de todo va a seguir siendo de las mejores provincias de España, manda huevos... lo que es ir liquidando la herencia de los de atrás.


----------



## HuskyJerk (9 Ene 2022)

Está interesante el hilo pero con las ponzoñas surtiendo efecto en progresión exponencial no sé si tiene mucho sentido hablar de la decadencia de éste o aquel orto agujero negro o secarral marrón.
Igual no está de más empezar a imaginar cómo nos las apañaríamos en cada valle con números de población supraviviente del siglo 19...

Por lo demásh comentar sobre el tema que algunas putucas de fama y nivel siguen incluyendo Asturias (Ov/Gij) en su ruta, síntoma de que todavía quedan buenos billetos a succionar por la zona.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ene 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> En Mieres, que ha perdido el 50% de población en 30 años, ya han tomado medidas brutales, para convertirla en una especie de Silicon Valley mezclada con Pittsburgh buenos tiempos…Han puesto señales de prohibido pasar en forma de corazón y con la leyenda debajo : Stop Violencia Machista.
> 
> Se prevé que todos los emigrados vuelvan mañana



Con esas medidas, en unos años el concejo de Mieres volverá a tener los 70 mil habitantes que tenía en los años 60... 

Lo de la Cuenca es sencillamente tremendo, la destrucción de una comarca con la inestimable colaboración de todos los actores implicados.


----------



## LordEntrophy (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> lo he googleado porque me interesa el arte
> 
> al parecer ya está adjudicado al antiguo edificio del Banco de España en Santander
> 
> ...



Sí, pero lleva "adjudicado" lustro y pico (y de hecho yo diría que ya va para más de una década, tendría que mirar papeles y fotos, que por diversos avatares yo he estado por las viviendas de los antiguos empleados, y eran todavía los 90 finales cuando aquello). Y sigue sin moverse nada de nada. Lo último que se hizo, antes de que el Banco de España se fuese y cerrase el edificio, fue una limpieza de fachada y por eso presenta todavía buen aspecto.

También había, desde los años en que la "Cutty Shark" recaló en Santander -2002, si mal no recuerdo- la "idea" de firmar un convenio con la Armada y traer la fragata Extremadura a un muelle y convertirla en museo naval y de la Armada. Idea auspiciada también por Revilla, y que ahí sigue, casi dos décadas después y que terminará cuando la fragata se hunda oxidada o se vaya al desguace cansados de esperar si no lo han hecho ya.

Todo es así, ideas más o menos felices o proyectos que se alargan lustros y décadas sin sonrojo alguno, y mientras solares medio abandonados en zonas céntricas y jugosas de la ciudad.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Cada dia mas PALETIZABAL. Si tu llegaras al gobierno le vendias ala judiada hasta la mortaja de tu abuela



¿Que problema hay en que cada uno ahorre como le convenga para su vejez? ¿Por qué el puto estado te tiene que quitar a la fuerza dinero a cambio de un pagaré vencedero a 40 años?


----------



## Apolodoro (9 Ene 2022)

Asturias volverá a ser lo que fue históricamente: una región pobre y periférica, sin interés. 

Hemos perdido el tren de todo gracias a décadas de incompetencia y malversación. La riqueza industrial fue un espejismo.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Que problema hay en que cada uno ahorre como le convenga para su vejez? ¿Por qué el puto estado te tiene que quitar a la fuerza dinero a cambio de un pagaré vencedero a 40 años?



ya te lo he dicho mil veces niño rata judio de mierda

que putas ganas tengo de que te hagas viejo de una puta vez y te mueras de hambre y te comas todas tus putas memeces de tiogilito torerito de mierda FALTO DE OSTIAS


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ya te lo he dicho mil veces niño rata judio de mierda
> 
> que putas ganas tengo de que te hagas viejo de una puta vez y te mueras de hambre y te comas todas tus putas memeces de tiogilito torerito de mierda FALTO DE OSTIAS



Vale vale, que para ti es mejor darle el dinero a un funcivago para que lo gestione.

Coherencia incesante


----------



## HuskyJerk (9 Ene 2022)

elepwr dijo:


> Hay días q me dan ganas de grabar en vídeo los barrios de Gijón y Oviedo pero al final me da pena.
> 
> El caso es q hay barrios a menos de 10 minutos andando de la estación de tren/bus q están más desiertos q detroit.
> 
> ...


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ñiñiñiñ



Es geneticamente imposible ser mas subnormal, niño rata judio paletizabal de mierda

Pero tranki, las ostias de la realidad ya te educaran


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es geneticamente imposible ser mas subnormal, niño rata judio paletizabal de mierda
> 
> Pero tranki, las ostias de la realidad ya te educaran



Creo que las ostias de realidad las tienes que recibir tu, se nota que no has tenido nómina, anda que no duelen las cotizaciones a la seguridad social que te quitan los funcivagos cada mes. DINERO TIRADO A LA BASURA a cambio de una pensión inexistente.


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Me interesa esto. De quien es hijo? Mira que ha dado la plasta este tio con ser revolucionario-terrorista. Tiene videos con replicas (espero que fueran replicas) de Kalashnikov.





De un socialista minero con bastante mano en el ayuntamiento donde vivía es un Pablo iglesias todo cuentos ,vida entre algodones y micros


Pídele que te enseñe la vida laboral


----------



## Felson (9 Ene 2022)

Es fácil saber lo qué pasa, en este caso, muy fácil. Hasta salen fotos de por qué pasa:


----------



## Segismunda (9 Ene 2022)

En Asturias hay una cosa que se llama PSOE y otra, aún peor, que se llama IU y gobierna no pocos ayuntamientos. Luego hay mineros y en general gente dispuesta a descarrilar 100 trenes y quemarse a lo bonzo antes que aplicar cualquier otra política económica que no sea un desastre.

En Cantabria no sé qué pasa. Ni siquiera tengo claro que Cantabria exista de verdad.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (9 Ene 2022)

Del Norte/Cantábrico, quitando Vascongadas y Navarra esas zonas nunca han sido nada en realidad



Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Creo que las ostias de realidad las tienes que recibir tu, se nota que no has tenido nómina, anda que no duelen las cotizaciones a la seguridad social que te quitan los funcivagos cada mes. DINERO TIRADO A LA BASURA a cambio de una pensión inexistente.



Es mejor que lo tirasen a la basura antes que dedicarlo a lo que se dedica.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (9 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> En Asturias hay una cosa que se llama PSOE y otra, aún peor, que se llama IU y gobierna no pocos ayuntamientos. Luego hay mineros y en general gente dispuesta a descarrilar 100 trenes y quemarse a lo bonzo antes que aplicar cualquier otra política económica que no sea un desastre.
> 
> En Cantabria no sé qué pasa. Ni siquiera tengo claro que Cantabria exista de verdad.



Se confirma pues que pese al tristismo propio del caracter norteño, se suma el retraso


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

parecéis tercermundistas achacándole a un personaje, que por lo demás es un mindundi, el recule de una provincia





Felson dijo:


> Es fácil saber lo qué pasa, en este caso, muy fácil. Hasta salen fotos de por qué pasa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 899779


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

sigue en la duda y así no asomas por allí, salá



Segismunda dijo:


> En Cantabria no sé qué pasa. Ni siquiera tengo claro que Cantabria exista de verdad.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Creo que las ostias de realidad las tienes que recibir tu, se nota que no has tenido nómina, anda que no duelen las cotizaciones a la seguridad social que te quitan los funcivagos cada mes. DINERO TIRADO A LA BASURA a cambio de una pensión inexistente.



Que si, venga, asesina a tus padres y hereda ya zulo. Mira que bien lo estas haciendo que hasta la puta rata de alcantarilla panchita judia genocida te da megustitas

Te lo dije hace 10 años y te lo vuelvo a decir: QUE DE OSTIAS TE VAS A LLEVAR. Y como te vas a arrepentir de haberle estado comiendo los truños a tus sicarios. Que disfrutes tu asesinato a camara lenta con gusto


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que si, venga, asesina a tus padres y hereda ya zulo. Mira que bien lo estas haciendo que hasta la puta rata de alcantarilla panchita judia genocida te da megustitas
> 
> Te lo dije hace 10 años y te lo vuelvo a decir: QUE DE OSTIAS TE VAS A LLEVAR. Y como te vas a arrepentir de haberle estado comiendo los truños a tus sicarios. Que disfrutes tu asesinato a camara lenta con gusto



Creo que en estos 2 años me he dado ya mas ostias que tu.

La diferencia es que este foro lo utilizo como válvula de escape de troleo.


----------



## Abeja Asesina (9 Ene 2022)

Has conocido alguna vez a un cántabro o un asturiano? Cuando lo hagas, lo entenderás.

Todo lo malo de los gallegos o los vascos elevado al máximo exponente.


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Abeja Asesina dijo:


> Has conocido alguna vez a un cántabro o un asturiano? Cuando lo hagas, lo entenderás.
> 
> Todo lo malo de los gallegos o los vascos elevado al máximo exponente.




Tal cual


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Sí, pero lleva "adjudicado" lustro y pico (y de hecho yo diría que ya va para más de una década, tendría que mirar papeles y fotos, que por diversos avatares yo he estado por las viviendas de los antiguos empleados, y eran todavía los 90 finales cuando aquello). Y sigue sin moverse nada de nada. Lo último que se hizo, antes de que el Banco de España se fuese y cerrase el edificio, fue una limpieza de fachada y por eso presenta todavía buen aspecto.
> 
> También había, desde los años en que la "Cutty Shark" recaló en Santander -2002, si mal no recuerdo- la "idea" de firmar un convenio con la Armada y traer la fragata Extremadura a un muelle y convertirla en museo naval y de la Armada. Idea auspiciada también por Revilla, y que ahí sigue, casi dos décadas después y que terminará cuando la fragata se hunda oxidada o se vaya al desguace cansados de esperar si no lo han hecho ya.
> 
> Todo es así, ideas más o menos felices o proyectos que se alargan lustros y décadas sin sonrojo alguno, y mientras solares medio abandonados en zonas céntricas y jugosas de la ciudad.



a ver, si en realidad Revilla tiene algunas buenas ideas, pero se quedan en brindis al sol, no se pueden lanzar al aire de envergadura solo por vanidad y hacerse el listo de la clase, sin tener antes un entramado de gente potente identificada con una idea, estas cosas solo se pueden cacarear cuando ya están culminadas

por ejemplo, lo de Comillas es una gran idea, pero algo así solo puede cristalizar en un contexto en el que haya ya un ente hispánico concreto con capacidad y en acción además de mecenas poderosos, él trató de conectar con AMLO para involucrar a México pero ya sabemos cómo terminó la cosa con la deriva indigenista e hispanofoba:

Revilla apuesta con López Obrador por la Hispanidad como “fuerza motriz de desarrollo” , unida por la lengua española | Cantabria 24 horas

estuvo apuntísimo de prender algo ahí...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> El Capitan Anchoa no es socialista, es regionalista



Anchoa es de Mr Anchoa.


----------



## Staffordshire (9 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Que cuente cuando comenzaba y tocaba en las fiestas vía a ser hijo de quien es



Es hijo de minero,yo a Fran lo conozco de que tenían un local en mieres ,algunas sidras me bebido con el en la sidreria esquina.


----------



## Boker (9 Ene 2022)

Y además de tener la desgracia de ser regiones sociatas
están al lado de Mordor, que se ha llevado todas las industrias, las inversiones y las infraestructuras.
De hecho se canceló expresamente todo el tráfico y comercio del puerto de Santander para favorecer a Bilbao.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

Cantabria sociata... hay que ser ignorante



Boker dijo:


> Y además de tener la desgracia de ser regiones sociatas
> están al lado de Mordor, que se ha llevado todas las industrias, las inversiones y las infraestructuras.
> De hecho se canceló expresamente todo el tráfico y comercio del puerto de Santander para favorecer a Bilbao.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Creo que en estos 2 años me he dado ya mas ostias que tu.
> 
> La diferencia es que este foro lo utilizo como válvula de escape de troleo.



Una cosa son los hilos con tontaditas para niñorratear y subnormalear, que yo tambien los abro. Y otra es estar hablando de temas de verdad serios, y que a lo que te dediques es a repetir como un puto loro los esloganes que tu amo el sicario te mete por boca y culo a base de pollazos sin pellejo

En un puto pais de mierda como este con precios noruegos y sueldos argelinos, con un puto 40% de paro real endemico desde hace 30 años, con un 60% de la poblacion que seria considerado con ingresos por debajo del umbral de la pobreza en cualquier otro pais occidental, con ese 60% de poblacion que NO TIENE NI 2000 PAVOS AHORRADOS y viven literalmente al dia y ahogados por las deudas.... les dices tu que les vas a quitar la pension. Que si quieren dinero que ahorren

¿Que cojones va a ahorrar un pais donde 2/3 de la poblacion jamas tienen sus necesidades cubiertas? ¿Que clase de vida tendrian ahora todos los cincuentones que se quedaron en la puta calle en el 2009 y no los han vuelto a contratar jamas?

TE comportas como lo que eres, un niño rata malcriado y caprichoso que lo ha tenido siempre todo muy facil, y por tanto se puede permitir el lujito de cagar en los floros frasecitas de sicopata liberaloide judio. Ya solo te falta coger el discursito lagarde y decir que lor biegos viven mucho y que hay que empezar a eutanasiar, que lo que se gasta en pension pa que coman las viejas, se lo podria estar gastando ella en bolsitos de luis witon


----------



## LordEntrophy (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Cantabria sociata... hay que ser ignorante



Pero en lo del desvío de inversiones sí que lleva la razón, en tema de infraestructuras sí que hay para hablar largo y tendido y no simplemente desde la barra del bar, sino con conocimiento de obra pública y comercio, por desgracia.


----------



## LordEntrophy (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> a ver, si en realidad Revilla tiene algunas buenas ideas, pero se quedan en brindis al sol, no se pueden lanzar al aire de envergadura solo por vanidad y hacerse el listo de la clase, sin tener antes un entramado de gente potente identificada con una idea, estas cosas solo se pueden cacarear cuando ya están culminadas
> 
> por ejemplo, lo de Comillas es una gran idea, pero algo así solo puede cristalizar en un contexto en el que haya ya un ente hispánico concreto con capacidad y en acción además de mecenas poderosos, él trató de conectar con AMLO para involucrar a México pero ya sabemos cómo terminó la cosa con la deriva indigenista e hispanofoba:
> 
> ...



Quizás si en vez de tocar poder público en México hubieran dedicado parte de los esfuerzos en tantear indianos, aprovechar los contactos del banco y atraer a Carlos Slim y su fundación, la cosa hubiera sido más factible.

Al final, otra idea un poco más iniciada que otras y que languidece sin pena ni gloria.

El Instituto de Hidráulica es otra maravilla, y ahí anda también, con problemas de financiación por no tener ya soporte público (que no debería depender de ello, pero en el arranque de un centro así, no se puede cortar de cuajo la financiación como se hizo, antes de haberse consolidado completamente para búsqueda de proyectos privados).

Lo del IH lo lanzó Revilla con la PSOE, y cuando entró en su única legislatura el impresentable de Nacho PPisapuros cortaron del todo por ser un proyecto "de los otros". Otros que cuando regresaron, como ya no era una idea nueva que pudiera rebañar votos y abrir titulares, dejaron también en el ostracismo. Son todos lamentables, tirios y troyanos.


----------



## Boker (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Cantabria sociata... hay que ser ignorante



Listillos, son peor que eso, votan al chalao de las anchoas


----------



## fogbugz (9 Ene 2022)

Facil @Silverdaemon6. En Asturias el motivo es *Reconversion Industrial + Cuotas Lacteas + Gobierno del PSOE durante decadas*.

El PSOE asturiano deja en ridiculo al andaluz en cuanto a corrupcion y jamas pelea ninguna inversion.

Las cuotas lacteas impuestas por la UE destruyeron el campo asturiano, que ademas es muy ineficiente por la orografia.

La industria pesada quedo destrozada con la Crisis del Petroleo y la entrada a la CEE. En los 60 tenia un crecimiento salvaje.

Los vascos supieron sortear la Reconversion Industrial. En Asturias el poder politico y financiero se diluyo sin nacionalismos. Y el capital local restante es muy poco emprendedor. Los fondos de la UE se usaron mal por seguir alimentando al sector del carbon, que es una remora toxica.

Hablo de Asturias que conozco muy bien. La zona de Oviedo tiene muy buen sistema educativo. Muchos colegios privados que siempre estan entre los 10 primeros de Espana estan ahi. Para una capital de provincia eso es mucho. La gente es seria y bastante trabajadora. Con un buen liderazgo podria ser como la zona de Guipuzcoa que tiene CAF y demas.

Cantabria es bastante parecida. Ambas, tristemente, junto con la zona del Ferrol, salieron muy mal paradas con la entrada a la CEE.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Quizás si en vez de tocar poder público en México hubieran dedicado parte de los esfuerzos en tantear indianos, aprovechar los contactos del banco y atraer a Carlos Slim y su fundación, la cosa hubiera sido más factible.
> 
> Al final, otra idea un poco más iniciada que otras y que languidece sin pena ni gloria.
> 
> ...



Iba por ahí la cosa, lo que pasa es que los Montanneses de México están enfrentados con AMLO desde su época de alcalde, él tampoco quería que se aireasen sus orígenes por su rollo nacionalista... y el Revilla se pensó que podía ir ahí en plan colegui a ponerlos de acuerdo, supongo que habría algún "hombre bueno" de por medio. De todos modos, ahí pasó algo porque López Obrador dio un giro de 180° por órdenes de quien fuese para cortar en seco esas cosas de "hispanidad"...


----------



## Doctor Nick (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El binomio que tenemos de indiano/prominente empeñado en dejar su sello para la historia en su zona (en este caso hablas del Archivo Lafuente pero los casos son innumerables, los mas sonados son Valdecilla o Comillas, pero hay muchos) frente al sanchopanza corto de miras pero enganchado como garrapata en los resortes y redes de poder local es una constante que, como digo, se puede rastrear al menos desde el siglo XVIII. Vivimos de esas rentas pero vamos a ver cuàntas generaciones más dura....
> 
> `Lo que dices de SNIACE es clarísimo, pinta en la misma tónica. Torrelavega sí que está arruinada, pues su razón de ser es otra a la de Santander, caída la industria y el comercio no le queda nada que ser un cruce de caminos.
> 
> ...



En Torrelavega, ciudad industrial de toda la puta vida, se les ha ido la pinza completamente y quieren convertirla en un destino turístico... sin casco histórico, siendo una ciudad fea de toda la vida... Pero ahora presentan proyectos faraónicos como si fuesen a salvarla de su estado decrépito. Esto es a lo que se están agarrando en Cantabria en general, al turismo como salvador. 

Se de buena tinta de algún inversor interesado en instalarse en SNIACE, con pasta por delante, y que casi ha tenido que desistir porque no le han atendido nuestros maravillosos gobernantes cuando la lógica indica que tendrían que haber ido a su puerta de rodillas y suplicando. Parece que ahora una ciudad que ha sido siempre industrial no puede ser industrial de nuevo. Pero así son las cosas, mejor hacer parques acuáticos o gastarse miles de euros en grafitis que nadie va a venir a ver que en apostar por traer empresas que impulsen de nuevo las cosas. Ahora las industrias molestan por lo visto, ya no traen empleo y riqueza sino emisiones malvadas de CO2. 

Lo de favorecer la implantación de empresas ofreciendo beneficios fiscales en todo lo que se pueda ni se lo plantean, los políticos de ahora solo saben patalear cuando lo hacen los demás. Ahora lo llaman todo "armonizar", pero siempre hacia el que tiene los impuestos más altos.

Cantabria, dentro del globalismo, quedará como reducto turístico con figurantes paletos para el disfrute de la gente con pasta de otras regiones, que vendrán a vernos como quien va al zoo, para luego contar en sus capitales que han visto gente primitiva, de esos que pintan bisontes en las cuevas y poco mas. Debe ser el sueño húmedo de los del PRC...


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

Doctor Nick dijo:


> En Torrelavega, ciudad industrial de toda la puta vida, se les ha ido la pinza completamente y quieren convertirla en un destino turístico... sin casco histórico, siendo una ciudad fea de toda la vida... Pero ahora presentan proyectos faraónicos como si fuesen a salvarla de su estado decrépito. Esto es a lo que se están agarrando en Cantabria en general, al turismo como salvador.
> 
> Se de buena tinta de algún inversor interesado en instalarse en SNIACE, con pasta por delante, y que casi ha tenido que desistir porque no le han atendido nuestros maravillosos gobernantes cuando la lógica indica que tendrían que haber ido a su puerta de rodillas y suplicando. Parece que ahora una ciudad que ha sido siempre industrial no puede ser industrial de nuevo. Pero así son las cosas, mejor hacer parques acuáticos o gastarse miles de euros en grafitis que nadie va a venir a ver que en apostar por traer empresas que impulsen de nuevo las cosas. Ahora las industrias molestan por lo visto, ya no traen empleo y riqueza sino emisiones malvadas de CO2.
> 
> ...



Lo de SNIACE, de todos modos, es una cosa muy rara.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

el de las anchoas no es ningún chalao, lo que tiene es una vanidad desmesurada, de modo que las ideas buenas que tiene las lanza sin ton ni son porque su principal motivación es impresionar al público



Boker dijo:


> Listillos, son peor que eso, votan al chalao de las anchoas


----------



## Doctor Nick (9 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo de SNIACE, de todos modos, es una cosa muy rara.



SNIACE tuvo su momento productivo y rentable, y fue hasta los 70 y 80. Yo vivía en las colonias para obreros de la fábrica, así que me suena el tema un poco. Luego ya dejo de ser rentable y empezaron a meter dinero público para mantenerla y que no chapase, y con esa tónica desde los 90 o así. 

Es curioso su declive cuando otras papeleras del norte siguen ahí en pie habiéndose modernizado (Ence, Zicuñaga o la de Zaragoza), y el mercado de la celulosa sigue existiendo y es potente... cíclico pero potente. Pero aquí se mantuvo con dinero público una empresa zombi hasta que ha chapado. Ni puta idea de lo que pasó realmente, pero en la historia de su arrastre por el fango de más de 30 años creo que han pasado políticos suficientes para coger el toro por los cuernos y buscar soluciones (o al menos su cierre para no tirar dinero publico al sumidero). 

Políticos muy mediocres con 0 visión empresarial es lo que tiene, miseria a medio y largo plazo.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ene 2022)

Doctor Nick dijo:


> SNIACE tuvo su momento productivo y rentable, y fue hasta los 70 y 80. Yo vivía en las colonias para obreros de la fábrica, así que me suena el tema un poco. Luego ya dejo de ser rentable y empezaron a meter dinero público para mantenerla y que no chapase, y con esa tónica desde los 90 o así.
> 
> Es curioso su declive cuando otras papeleras del norte siguen ahí en pie habiéndose modernizado (Ence, Zicuñaga o la de Zaragoza), y el mercado de la celulosa sigue existiendo y es potente... cíclico pero potente. Pero aquí se mantuvo con dinero público una empresa zombi hasta que ha chapado. Ni puta idea de lo que pasó realmente, pero en la historia de su arrastre por el fango de más de 30 años creo que han pasado políticos suficientes para coger el toro por los cuernos y buscar soluciones (o al menos su cierre para no tirar dinero publico al sumidero).
> 
> Políticos muy mediocres con 0 visión empresarial es lo que tiene, miseria a medio y largo plazo.



pues ahí te voy, que lo suyo era haberse puesto en investigación y desarrollo para modernizarse, porque desde luego, patrimonio tenían


----------



## ArmiArma (9 Ene 2022)

MALASPINA dijo:


> Menospreciar a Cantabria y Asturias comparándolo con el estorcolero de Benidorm es see muy ignorante...



Te has quedado antiguo. Sin menospreciar nada, El desarrollo urbanístico de Benidorm se revisa al alza en las vanguardias y nuevos paradigmas. Por no mencionar el tiempo








Benidorm, la pionera urbe que se subestima en España pero fascina en el extranjero


Alabada por su modelo urbanístico sostenible y vilipendiada por su masificación y popularidad, esta ciudad del litoral aglutina algunos de los rascacielos más emblemáticos de nuestro país




elpais.com












Benidorm, "oasis del diseño modernista" para el 'Financial Times'


De "clasista y condescendiente" tilda el critico de arquitectura y diseño del Financial Times, Edwin Heathcote, la imagen que la cultura popular ha extendido de




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## LordEntrophy (9 Ene 2022)

Doctor Nick dijo:


> SNIACE tuvo su momento productivo y rentable, y fue hasta los 70 y 80. Yo vivía en las colonias para obreros de la fábrica, así que me suena el tema un poco. Luego ya dejo de ser rentable y empezaron a meter dinero público para mantenerla y que no chapase, y con esa tónica desde los 90 o así.
> 
> Es curioso su declive cuando otras papeleras del norte siguen ahí en pie habiéndose modernizado (Ence, Zicuñaga o la de Zaragoza), y el mercado de la celulosa sigue existiendo y es potente... cíclico pero potente. Pero aquí se mantuvo con dinero público una empresa zombi hasta que ha chapado. Ni puta idea de lo que pasó realmente, pero en la historia de su arrastre por el fango de más de 30 años creo que han pasado políticos suficientes para coger el toro por los cuernos y buscar soluciones (o al menos su cierre para no tirar dinero publico al sumidero).
> 
> Políticos muy mediocres con 0 visión empresarial es lo que tiene, miseria a medio y largo plazo.



Conozco parte de la problemática de Sniace parcialmente desde dentro.

Básicamente el problema general es que Sniace nunca llegó a modernizarse con nueva maquinaria, equipos, etc. actuales.

A grandes rasgos, en su momento, cuando todavía iba razonablemente bien y las máquinas no eran reliquias industriales (años 80), estaba el Banco Español de Crédito (Banesto) como uno de sus mayores accionistas y con voz importante en el Consejo.

Esos años Banesto otorgó crédito abundante a Sniace para gastos corrientes (no inversión para modernizar equipos). Y luego Banesto vendió sus acciones y salió del Consejo. Y mágicamente pasó de accionista a principal acreedor. Y se puso a reclamar la pasta.

¿Y por qué iba a hacer ningún banco o el listillo de Mario Conde algo así? Fácil, la respuesta vuelven a ser los jugosísimos terrenos del parque de madera y los propios terrenos de la fábrica para un pelotazo urbanístico recalificación mediante. Y estuvo a un tris de salirle bien a Banesto, pero por una vez los trabajadores, sindicatos, inspección de trabajo y población consiguieron parar el cierre y desmantelamiento de la fábrica.

Y luego las cosas no se hicieron demasiado bien, se intentó diversificar incluso construyendo una planta de cogeneración y al poco petó el ladrillo y sobró capacidad instalada en España, de modo que otra fuerte inversión -más deuda- se quedó sin amortizar y sin aportar dinero al grupo. Y volvieron a aparecer los intereses inmobiliarios, que ahí siguen (no sé para qué, como han dicho ya, Torrelavega sirve como cruce de caminos y ubicación industrial, pero no como foco turístico, así que el pelotazo hoy día se quedaría en canica, eso sí, con más pisos y centros comerciales cercenando otro de los pocos buenos terrenos industriales de la región, a propósito no desmantelan todo mejor).

Resumiendo: otra vez de fondo último los malditos intereses ladrillero-inmobiliarios y cortoplacistas.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (9 Ene 2022)

Pero ahí pasa como en Galicia, que tienen sus terrenos fértiles sus vaques y no es como otros lados que estas con una mano delante y otra detrás, igual en plan cotizacion para estadísticas y eso parecen pobres pero allí todo el mundo tiene la aldea que siembran cuatro patatas crian cuatro cerdos la chimenea y de hambre no se mueren


----------



## Doctor Nick (9 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Conozco parte de la problemática de Sniace parcialmente desde dentro.
> 
> Básicamente el problema general es que Sniace nunca llegó a modernizarse con nueva maquinaria, equipos, etc. actuales.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación de lo sucedido. Que se caía a cachos en los 90 era ya evidente. Ahora ya es ruina. No metieron ni un euro (pesetas en aquel momento) en sacarla realmente adelante, en un sector en donde hubiese funcionado perfectamente como otras del norte de España y Portugal. El patrimonio en suelo e instalaciones lo tenían y aun mantienen muchos montes y consorcios que entrarán en el concurso de acreedores. 

Yo no quiero ni pensar a donde y a quienes fueron los millones de euros que en 30 años se habrán dejado ahí para que no cerrase, pero estoy seguro que unos cuantos han trincado de lo lindo. 

Los intereses inmobiliarios a día de hoy no creo que sigan. Sería la hostia que pusiesen otro centro comercial más en una ciudad en decadencia, como si no hubiese suficientes ya. La planta de cogeneración la vendieron como la panacea y el reflote, y se quedó en absolutamente nada. Lo único que realmente siempre ha funcionado de SNIACE es su vivero y la planta de eucalipto que venden.


----------



## LordEntrophy (9 Ene 2022)

Doctor Nick dijo:


> [...]
> 
> Los intereses inmobiliarios a día de hoy no creo que sigan. Sería la hostia que pusiesen otro centro comercial más en una ciudad en decadencia, como si no hubiese suficientes ya. [...]



Siguen, siguen, de menos altos vuelos, pero siguen, son insaciables. Supongo que piensen que ahí acceda más fácilmente la población de la A-67 hacia Santander, Santillana... Y lo mismo desde el lado oeste por la A-8 de Comillas y San Vicente.

Otra cosa es que la pandemia haya parado un poco el asunto, pero ni por un momento dudemos de que se sigue buscando un pelotazo (aunque ahora que Caja Cantabria ya no existe como tal, esté más complicado conseguir financiación y pardillos).









Sniace y el vídeo fijado en twitter desde 2017, hipermercado, centro de interpretación...


Recurrente cada vez que ocurre algo en Sniace, el vídeo que mantienen como tweet...




www.ifomo.es













PSOE-PRC asegura que la propuesta de Sniace de recalificar terrenos no influirá "para nada" en el PGOU


Señala que la petición "en ningún caso se trata de una recalificación" porque la fábrica ya cuenta con suelo terciario o comercial TORRELAVEGA, 15 (EUROPA PRESS...




www.lavanguardia.com









__





Sniace inicia una campaña publicitaria de su proyecto urbanístico tras el rechazo del Ayto a tramitarlo – Sección Sindical USO – Sniace







www.usosniace.com


----------



## Lester_33 (9 Ene 2022)

A ver si va a tener que ver con lo que votan ...
Se me ocurre.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Ene 2022)

En Asturias la explicación es muy sencilla. La peste socialista acabó con todo. Nada más hay que ver al presidente actual y a la alcaldesa de Gijón para entenderlo todo.

Iu y podemos, no son más que dos perros falderos peleando por el favor de la marquesa. Pronto uno de los dos será enviado a sacrificar y volveremos a lo de siempre.

En cuanto a los dos sindicatos, no son más que un montón de vagos y matones donde se forman dinastías que van heredando el negocio familiar.


----------



## Abeja Asesina (9 Ene 2022)

Todo buen español debería mear siempre mirando hacia Asturias y Cantabria.


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> De un socialista minero con bastante mano en el ayuntamiento donde vivía es un Pablo iglesias todo cuentos ,vida entre algodones y micros
> 
> 
> Pídele que te enseñe la vida laboral



Vive de la novia no? O eso dice él en algún video, de forma edulcorada… “puedo dedicarme a esto gracias a …”


----------



## Risitas (9 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Cantabria no lo sé pero Asturias lo conozco bien. 40 años de paguitas, subvenciones y desindustrialización han destruido por completo la región.
> 
> No os equivoquéis, la muerte lenta de cualquier región del planeta se consigue inundándola de paguitas.



Pues, si, lo que me llamo la atención de Asturias es que los abuelos que bajaban a la mina eran casi todos asturianos, pero los que habia los ultimos años eran de europa del Este.

Los jovenes pasaron a mejor vida por los padres y muchos no quisieron bajar a las minas. El problema es que al jubilarse un minero que no es asturiano se pira a otra zona, sobre todo con playas. De echo se de mineros asturianos que se piran y viven fuera de asturias y solo se pasan por su casa ahí unos dias al año.

Las casas que tienen son un desastre nada que ver con galicia donde los gallegos por lo menos cuidan mejor las casas..


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Ene 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Y además de tener la desgracia de ser regiones sociatas
> están al lado de Mordor, que se ha llevado todas las industrias, las inversiones y las infraestructuras.
> De hecho se canceló expresamente todo el tráfico y comercio del puerto de Santander para favorecer a Bilbao.



No se las han llevado. No estabamos en Asturias y Cantabria, produciendo y con nuestras industrias, y llegó un Patxi y las desmontó y se las llevó.

Organizaron de forma premeditada una banda terrorista para matar panaderos y periodistas no afines, y a base de ser comoson (cabezones sin capacidad de aprender o razonar) fueron sacando poco a poco concesiones de los gobiernos centrales hasta que la sociedad española degeneró lo suficiente, y les dió todo (incluida la poca dignidad que nos quedaba) a cambio de nada.

40 años de nacionalismo trasnochado mezclado con jesuitismo de la peor ralea, con tiros por la nuca y sin ir de cara nunca, ha dado miles de miles de millones de euros más de beneficio, que 40 años de socialismo internacionalista megaguay, voy de cara y hago huelgonas cada 10 años con dinamita pero de frente a la policia. 

Por eso vascongadas tiene industrias todavia, y Asturias no.


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Es hijo de minero,yo a Fran lo conozco de que tenían un local en mieres ,algunas sidras me bebido con el en la sidreria esquina.




Pues claro que es hijo de mineru ooo


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues eso, paletismo enfermizo cagacorrales. Tercermundismo africanista puro y duro. Gente que merece la extincion que esta teniendo



Hombre. Si hay alguien puro de sangre en España serán básicamente asturianos. Quienes se dejaron follar por moros estaban más al sur. No saquemos el tema de la pureza, hay cosas que no se pueden ganar.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Ene 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hombre. Si hay alguien puro de sangre en España serán básicamente asturianos. Quienes se dejaron follar por moros estaban más al sur. No saquemos el tema de la pureza, hay cosas que no se pueden ganar.



Yo desciendo de aragoneses y carolingios del pirineo. Las paletadas que hagais los marrones de castilla vosotros sabreis. Sois otro mundo


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Del Norte/Cantábrico, quitando Vascongadas y Navarra esas zonas nunca han sido nada en realidad
> 
> 
> 
> Es mejor que lo tirasen a la basura antes que dedicarlo a lo que se dedica.



Asturias para empezar es el origen de todo lo que conoces . Cuando Navarra o Vascongadas empezaron a soñar con ser algo, Asturias llevaba siglos siendo reino.

Una cosa es hablar de la mierda actual de Asturias por décadas de votar socialismo, y otra no tener ni puta idea de Historia, y basandose en cuentos para niños de origen nacionalista “romántico”, creerse el ombligo del mundo como pasa en las tierras de Mordor que mencionas.


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ene 2022)

Abeja Asesina dijo:


> Todo buen español debería mear siempre mirando hacia Asturias y Cantabria.



Aqui uno al que a su novia se la percutió por el cacas, un asturiano, y todavía no lo ha superado.


----------



## Libistros (10 Ene 2022)

Ya se ha dicho pero los problemas de Asturias y Cantabria son dos: el primero es la mentalidad de sus gentes acostumbradas al izquierdismo más rancio y al quehaydelomío. La segunda es el pozo infecto del Paísd'Asco que detrae recursos de toda la cornisa (mientras se lleven todos los moronegros para no salir de allí más que para pasar a Francia, por mí genial)


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Yo desciendo de aragoneses y carolingios del pirineo. Las paletadas que hagais los marrones de castilla vosotros sabreis. Sois otro mundo



Los bastardos y mestizos suelen ser los que más obsesionados están con el origen de su sangre. Háztelo mirar.


----------



## Hulagu (10 Ene 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Falta de luces de la poblacion que les lleva a votar socialismo y comunismo y por ello acaban así.



Otro analfabeto con el mantra. Al menos en dos elecciones, han ganado una el PO y otra Foro. Y si no ganan más, hay que achacarlo a la desastrosa política del PP, con sus paracaidistas.
tus thankeadores son igual de tontos que tú.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ene 2022)

Poco conoces tú Cantabria... 



Libistros dijo:


> Ya se ha dicho pero los problemas de Asturias y Cantabria son dos: el primero es la mentalidad de sus gentes acostumbradas al izquierdismo más rancio y al quehaydelomío. La segunda es el pozo infecto del Paísd'Asco que detrae recursos de toda la cornisa (mientras se lleven todos los moronegros para no salir de allí más que para pasar a Francia, por mí genial)


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Ene 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Vive de la novia no? O eso dice él en algún video, de forma edulcorada… “puedo dedicarme a esto gracias a …”



Nose de que vive , pero siempre será mejor decir que vives de la novia que de papi rojo


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Ene 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Aqui uno al que a su novia se la percutió por el cacas, un asturiano, y todavía no lo ha superado.




Los asturianos son la peor raza de gentuza que pisa estepais no es ni medio normal el asco que la tengo,gracias a dios en pocos años ya no habrá asturianos la naturaleza es sabia


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Ene 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Asturias para empezar es el origen de todo lo que conoces . Cuando Navarra o Vascongadas empezaron a soñar con ser algo, Asturias llevaba siglos siendo reino.
> 
> Una cosa es hablar de la mierda actual de Asturias por décadas de votar socialismo, y otra no tener ni puta idea de Historia, y basandose en cuentos para niños de origen nacionalista “romántico”, creerse el ombligo del mundo como pasa en las tierras de Mordor que mencionas.




El origen de todo lo que conozco es él génesis y adan y Eva


----------



## MasterChiefXbox (10 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Yo desciendo de aragoneses y carolingios del pirineo. Las paletadas que hagais los marrones de castilla vosotros sabreis. Sois otro mundo



Y hablas el idioma castellano y seguro que tienes paellidos castellanos pedazo de paleto, lávate la boca antes de hablar de tu papá Castilla.


----------



## rjota (10 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que inversión ni que hostias. Las empresas se van a las vascongadas porque pagan muchos menos impuestos que en otros sitios de España


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Siguen, siguen, de menos altos vuelos, pero siguen, son insaciables. Supongo que piensen que ahí acceda más fácilmente la población de la A-67 hacia Santander, Santillana... Y lo mismo desde el lado oeste por la A-8 de Comillas y San Vicente.
> 
> Otra cosa es que la pandemia haya parado un poco el asunto, pero ni por un momento dudemos de que se sigue buscando un pelotazo (aunque ahora que Caja Cantabria ya no existe como tal, esté más complicado conseguir financiación y pardillos).
> 
> ...



No creo, ya no hay endeudabilidad de la que echar mano, los bancos no pueden darle pasta a cualquiera que pase delante como en tiempos burbujiles.
Solo les quedamos los que hemos andado por el mundo a hacer cuatro duros y siempre estamos al acecho. Pero eso ya no es masivo de forma que puedas montar otra miniburbuja. Bueno, y luego la fiebre esta de madrileños que están enfervorecidos con tener su casa en Cantabria pero no se yo hasta qué punto eso tenga recorrido.


----------



## Libistros (10 Ene 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> Al menos en dos elecciones, han ganado una el PO y otra Foro



La gente del norte es izquierdista a más no poder, voten PSOE (casi siempre), PP u otros (ocasionalmente) La tradición de Asturias es quehaydelomío, somos tan desagradecidos como los vascos en el sentido de que no tenemos una conciencia real de nación sino un sentimiento de superioridad con respecto a las otras regiones y para que eso fuere verdad y calare entre el resto de la población de España haría falta dar un ejemplo ético, moral y cultural intanchable y eso, evidentemente, no es así porque somos humanos y fácilmente corruptibles y mirar la cartera propia aun a costa de joder a los cuatro descendientes nativos que queden en la región siempre gana.

PSOE, PP, Foro,... son una mierda porque los asturianos nos comportamos como una ídem y permitimos que esa gente se perpetúe en el poder. En otras regiones de España pasa también pero, al menos, ocasionalmente tienen la iniciativa de intentar cambiar las cosas metiendo a alguien que parezca no ser la misma mierda: aquí de qué bueno era el Che y qué mala la derechona no se sale. Hipocresía caviar de gente que vivió momentos de gloria pero por no saberlos defender ha preferido situarse en la superioridad moral mientras la decadencia se lo come todo (igual que Grecia y Roma, por algo nuestro "idioma" se parece tanto)


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Ene 2022)

Asturias es el foco del infierno


----------



## Libistros (10 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Poco conoces tú Cantabria...



Vivo, literalmente, al lado, chato. Votar PP y sucedáneos es lo mismo que PSOE y mariachis, uno quiere federar España y el otro confederarlo y quien no vea lo obvio está cegato.


----------



## Don Pelayo (10 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Demografía de Asturias. En la gráfica habría que poner el dato de 2021: 1.009.000 habitantes, a niveles de 1960, seguramente en dos años caiga por debajo del millón.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 899292
> 
> ...



Eso según los datos oficiales.

Si descontáramos a los que viven fuera pero sin haberse empadronado en otro sitio (como yo mismo) te digo que caería bastante por debajo.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ene 2022)

Que no, chaval, PP y el partido de revilla serán progres y todo lo que quieras pero olvidate de encontrar ni la tercera parte del izquierdilismo asturiano en Cantabria. Otro mundo.



Libistros dijo:


> Vivo, literalmente, al lado, chato. Votar PP y sucedáneos es lo mismo que PSOE y mariachis, uno quiere federar España y el otro confederarlo y quien no vea lo obvio está cegato.


----------



## Libistros (10 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Que no, chaval, PP será progre y todo lo que quieras pero olvidate de encintrar ni la tercera parte del izquierdilismo asturiano en Cantabria. Otro mundo



Cada uno tiene sus niveles pero Cantabria de derechas hace muchos años que ya no tiene nada, no es de ahora. Cuando yo era joven ya empezaba a asomar la patita, evidentemente como Asturias nada es porque sólo estarían a nivel de zurdismo la URRS o la China de Mao.


----------



## Hulagu (10 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> La gente del norte es izquierdista a más no poder, voten PSOE (casi siempre), PP u otros (ocasionalmente) La tradición de Asturias es quehaydelomío, somos tan desagradecidos como los vascos en el sentido de que no tenemos una conciencia real de nación sino un sentimiento de superioridad con respecto a las otras regiones y para que eso fuere verdad y calare entre el resto de la población de España haría falta dar un ejemplo ético, moral y cultural intanchable y eso, evidentemente, no es así porque somos humanos y fácilmente corruptibles y mirar la cartera propia aun a costa de joder a los cuatro descendientes nativos que queden en la región siempre gana.
> 
> PSOE, PP, Foro,... son una mierda porque los asturianos nos comportamos como una ídem y permitimos que esa gente se perpetúe en el poder. En otras regiones de España pasa también pero, al menos, ocasionalmente tienen la iniciativa de intentar cambiar las cosas metiendo a alguien que parezca no ser la misma mierda: aquí de qué bueno era el Che y qué mala la derechona no se sale. Hipocresía caviar de gente que vivió momentos de gloria pero por no saberlos defender ha preferido situarse en la superioridad moral mientras la decadencia se lo come todo (igual que Grecia y Roma, por algo nuestro "idioma" se parece tanto)



Pos sí...Rojería caviar ...(y te lo digo yo que soy de la cuenca y tengo familia así)...aunque ya va desapareciendo. Me hace mucha gracia el votos "por tradición"..(es que somos de familia de izquierdas...) y mierdas como esta.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Cada uno tiene sus niveles pero Cantabria de derechas hace muchos años que ya no tiene nada, no es de ahora. Cuando yo era joven ya empezaba a asomar la patita, evidentemente como Asturias nada es porque sólo estarían a nivel de zurdismo la URRS o la China de Mao.



Pues un ni chicha ni limoná como ha sucedido en todos lados, pero de roja poco, a años luz de Asturias, puff


----------



## Don Pelayo (10 Ene 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Le estáis dando unas vueltas absurdas.
> 
> Asturias siempre fue una región aislada y pobre, que en su momento se enriqueció con la minería y la siderurgia.
> En cuanto estas actividades desaparecieron, se produjo un hundimiento o un estancamiento económico.
> ...



Todo esto es cierto.

Pero eso no explica el tema del paguiterismo, que mantiene artificialmente con vida a sectores poco productivos que en el mercado nacional y no digamos el mundial no podrían competir ni cinco minutos. Lo cual a la larga lo hace todavía peor, entre otras cosas porque los sectores verdaderamente productivos tienen la rémora de mantenerlos vía saqueo fiscal. 

Tampoco explica el tema de la natalidad en tasas ridículas, baja incluso si la comparamos con la media española, y que supera con mucho a las zonas decadentes del Yorkshire o Valonia (en Alemania sí que ocurrió lo mismo)

El tema es más grave, más profundo, y por tanto más difícil, que un simple problema de productividad.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ene 2022)

Vamos, si es que cada cosa que se lee.
El problema es que no puedes meter en un mismo hilo ambas provincias porque solo para foráneos desconocedores tienen algo que ver. Aunque Revilla sea un progre o mas bien le interesa zorrunamente pactar con la PeSOE en realidad su base electoral es tanto o mas conservadora que la pepé.


----------



## Don Pelayo (10 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Cada uno tiene sus niveles pero Cantabria de derechas hace muchos años que ya no tiene nada, no es de ahora. Cuando yo era joven ya empezaba a asomar la patita, evidentemente como Asturias nada es porque sólo estarían a nivel de zurdismo la URRS o la China de Mao.



Toda la España de Valladolid o Zaragoza hacia el norte tiende peligrosamente al progrerío. Y no ahora, sino desde hace 20 años al menos. Coincide con una menor natalidad (menos en Cataluña porque hay dinero y por los moros) Coincide con más feminismo. 

Y es un fenómeno moderno. Algo pasa que no sé explicar.


----------



## Don Pelayo (10 Ene 2022)

Y seamos sinceros, a estas alturas ya no valen ni cambios de gobierno, ni zonas francas, ni conciertos fiscales, ni atraer megaempresas...

Esto sólo se podría llegar a arreglar de una manera muy drástica.

Pero decirlo es delito así que me callo.


----------



## loveisintheair (10 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Conozco Trubia e industria sí que tiene. La Fábrica de Armas, Química del Nalón y Santa Bárbara Sistemas - General Dynamics son empresas consolidadas.



La fábrica de armas -en la que mi bisabuelo fue Guardia Civil- es ahora un museo.


----------



## Libistros (10 Ene 2022)

Cantabria no es conservadora hace eones, confundís partidos con tendencias, País Vasco vota al supuestamente derechista PNV pero es lo más progre e izquierdoso de españa tras Catatonia. Cantabria es de ese grupito pero tiene que fingir que le importa algo España porque está avasallada por País Vasco pero la gente de esa región tiene tanto amor al país como a un clavo ardiendo, paradójico teniendo en cuenta lo que han sido con respecto a ella. Es otra región quehaydelomío y eso es propio de izquierdas como en León que pese a estar integrada en Castilla es otra zurdada más.

Joder si ya en mi época la Universidad estaba llena de cántabros reclamando la oficialidad del cántabro y soy de Matemáticas, incluso había hasta carteles en las paredes.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ene 2022)

Calla, calla, calla, cuentas películas ajenas a la realidad... 



Libistros dijo:


> Cantabria no es conservadora hace eones, confundís partidos con tendencias, País Vasco vota al supuestamente derechista PNV pero es lo más progre e izquierdoso de españa tras Catatonia. Cantabria es de ese grupito pero tiene que fingir que le importa algo España porque está avasallada por País Vasco pero la gente de esa región tiene tanto amor al país como a un clavo ardiendo, paradójico teniendo en cuenta lo que han sido con respecto a ella. Es otra región quehaydelomío y eso es propio de izquierdas como en León que pese a estar integrada en Castilla es otra zurdada más.
> 
> Joder si ya en mi época la Universidad estaba llena de cántabros reclamando la oficialidad del cántabro y soy de Matemáticas, incluso había hasta carteles en las paredes.


----------



## Libistros (10 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Calla, calla, calla, cuentas películas ajenas a la realidad...



¡No!, lo que pasa es que no quieres ver la realidad de tu región (supongo)

Es como si yo dijera que los asturianos somos súper emprendedores, una mentira "piadosa"


----------



## Libistros (10 Ene 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Y seamos sinceros, a estas alturas ya no valen ni cambios de gobierno, ni zonas francas, ni conciertos fiscales, ni atraer megaempresas...
> 
> Esto sólo se podría llegar a arreglar de una manera muy drástica.



Es que un problema creado por el R78 no se va a arreglar nunca desde el R78. 

Quien crea que desde nuestra memocracia se va a conseguir revertir esta debacle es que vive en Narnia. A lo más que se puede aspirar es a minimizar los daños hasta que llegue el momento oportuno.


----------



## remerus (10 Ene 2022)

El día que se murió Franco entraron al galope los cuatro jinetes del apocalipsis enarbolando la banderá socialista, desde entonces no levantamos cabeza, sólo queda morirse de asco viendo como se enriquecen y se ríen de la gente los caciques del psoe.


----------



## LordEntrophy (10 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Cada uno tiene sus niveles pero Cantabria de derechas hace muchos años que ya no tiene nada, no es de ahora. Cuando yo era joven ya empezaba a asomar la patita, evidentemente como Asturias nada es porque sólo estarían a nivel de zurdismo la URRS o la China de Mao.



Bueno, sobre Cantabria podríamos discutirlo, pero Santander es otra cosa. Ahí casi todos son _conservadores_, hasta la PSOE.

Y me refiero a conservadores en el propio sentido de la palabra, inmovilistas. La gente "de izquierdas" que va a los garitos de ambiente "de izquierdas" está anclada en el asado todavía más, y tampoco mueven un dedo en nada salvo tomar sus cuartos de cerveza.

No hay progresismo exacerbado, ni eco-feminismo, ni lgtbi, ni blm, ni nada. Es la taifa con menos inmigración, ni siquiera de eso hay y por tanto no hay tampoco interés político en crear un nicho de votantes o una red clientelar sobre ello, nada.

Todo es casi igual que hace 10, 20, 30 años. Todo lo más, aceras cambiadas y cosas así de cosméticas. 

Sitios reconvertidos de bares de parroquianos y de calimochos con un lavado de cara para seguir atrayendo a la misma generación que ahora tiene 40 años y le mola ir a sitios más pijillos, sean los STV o los que se fueron fuera.

Y lo mismo en los círculos "de izquierdas". Los mismos garitos "alternativos" (estos sin reformar) con la misma gente, pero 20 años más vieja. Y con menos humo tras lo de la ley del tabaco.


----------



## Libistros (10 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Bueno, sobre Cantabria podríamos discutirlo, pero Santander es otra cosa. *Ahí casi todos son conservadores, hasta la PSOE.*



Ese es el quid del asunto y la puntita que nos han ido metiendo a todos desde el principio. El zurdismo exacerbado de Asturias, te sorprenderás, pero también es de tipo conservador: aparentemente rechaza la sodomía exacerbada, rechaza la pobreza que conlleva el comunismo, rechaza el vaguerío, rechaza ir contra los símbolos de identidad propios pero, he aquí, vota partidos que proponen eso precisamente. ¿Por qué?, porque se vota siglas y se vota siglas porque la "derechona" es muy mala. Y no argumentes que al votar lo que votan de regalo obtienen el pack completo porque no entra en la cabeza ya que, repito, la "derechona", que igual puede ser Psoe como PP o algún pato del parque -según el día-, es muy mala. Y eso, señores, es la disonancia cognitiva que en la Cornisa es legión; se quiere lo contrario a lo que se dice que se quiere pero como el envoltorio de lo que no se quiere gusta más, se le vota.

Y eso es lo que pasa cuando a una región cualquiera se le hincha el ego a base de mentiras de lo súper especial especialísima que es y de que vaya historia y qué diferente se es a otras zonas (y nadie se considera diferente para ser inferior, evidentemente), si encima la inflas de paguitas (Asturias y la minería) tienes lo que tienes, habitantes lobotomizados que se niegan a ver la realidad porque no coincide con sus prejuicios y zonas arrasados por estar habitadas por gente que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire.


----------



## loveisintheair (10 Ene 2022)

Tal vez tengas razón.
A mí me lo comentó mi hermana, que ha estado hace poco allí por razones de trabajo y se acercó a verlo. Le preguntaré, tal vez se refería a un ala de la fábrica o algo así.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Ene 2022)

MasterChiefXbox dijo:


> Y hablas el idioma castellano y seguro que tienes paellidos castellanos pedazo de paleto, lávate la boca antes de hablar de tu papá Castilla.



Ya que te gusta tanto hablar de papas, mas te valdria preguntarle a la guarra de tu puta madre quien es el tuyo. Igual es negro, y eso explica vuestro retraso mental


----------



## ashe (10 Ene 2022)

Y curiosamente cercas de vascongadas... estos que viven exclusivamente de robar al resto de españoles... cuando no de ir allanando el territorio para instaurar el decrepito sistema mal llamado régimen de 1978, la ETA ni siquiera el PNV le importaba nunca la independencia solo robar al resto de españoles

Luego está el pensamiento vigente tras 40 años de lobotomización que en muchos casos creyendose el centro del universo cuando esa generación (la anciana) ha hundido a tres generaciones, la de sus hijos, nietos y bisnietos siendo el caso de Asturias el mas delirante que aún con favores del régimen de Franco seguían siendo muy rojillos



DonCrisis dijo:


> En Asturias y Cantabria antes había industria.
> Ahora hay socialismo.
> 
> Ya está. No hay más. El socialismo es el cáncer de cualquier economía. En España lo sabemos bien y aún así es el país con más socialistas de Europa. Y así nos va de bien. Con una población que lleva siglos aportando a la destrucción de su propio país.



Por raro que parezca de fondo hay mas liberalismo que socialismo, este último es una deriva de ese..


P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la única solución para Cantabria es ésta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adivina a que recogenueces no interesa... porque viendo el sistema en los últimos 40 años cada vez tengo mas claro que las autonomias se hizo para beneficiar a vascos, navarros y la burguesia catalana, en especial a los vascos que viven de chuparle la sangre al resto de españoles


Icibatreuh dijo:


> Una buen ejemplo de zona donde se ha visto y se ve una pujanza descomunal es en Guipúzcoa. Muchísimos comenzaron con un simple taller de tornos y terminaron en una moderna empresa. Por irnos más lejos, viajas por China y en cualquier pueblucho alejado de las grandes ciudades ves gente fabricando no sé qué, aunque no tengan ni aceras. El ejemplo opuesto puede ser Extremadura, allí se vive plácidamente pero si dejan de tener la cobertura del estado (parados, jubilados, funcionarios) acabarían como muchas zonas empobrecidas de Argentina. Dirán que allí hace calor, pero en Asturias y Cantabria llueve mucho pero tampoco se ponen a emprender. La vida de las sociedades es como andar en bicicleta, si no peladeas te vas frenando, te tambaleas y al final te desplomas.



Lo que no te dicen es que la industria de esos lares siempre ha sido a COSTA DEL RESTO CON TODO TIPO DE PRIVILEGIOS, el rollo vasco cae por su propio peso salvando honrosas excepciones

Y es lo que tiene un parasito que para vivir requiere parasitar al resto, cuando no impedir que terceros se desarrolle para no perder el cotarro, y en eso la lección la aprendieron los vascos a la perfección de los catalanes con la industria textil (conozco de un caso peculiar de Guadalajara que se quiso poner una fabrica ahi por la lana de calidad que hay y los que tenían que poner la fabrica dijeron "para cataluña") y no te hablo de la época del arancel Cambó sino de los años 70...

Lo de Asturias y Cantabria algo si tiene que ver eso en el sentido de querer imitarlos, pero claro... sin cupo, ni fuero sin industria y sobretodo sin nepotismo total es lo que hay...


astur_burbuja dijo:


> He vivido en más lugares de España y en más paises que muchos de vosotros juntos. En Asturias hay lo mismo que en muchos otros sitios de España: hidalgos, aparentar pero no ser, vivir de otras generaciones, tener piso y trabajo gracias a los padres o abuelos. Endogamia nivel: Austrias.
> 
> Más catetos que en Asturias (como tu mencionas) los hay en este foro.
> 
> ...



De momento el mejor mensaje de todos, al menos para mi y lo dice alguien que también vive en el extranjero (país asiatico) y porque soy bastante rarito no me disgusta la vida de aquí (sobretodo porque apenas veo extranjeros) aún cuando uno rasca es una sociedad que deja mucho que desear en muchos aspectos, pero como no es mi país pues pienso "ellos se lo guisan, ellos se lo comen y no tengo que intervenir salvo si alguien como mucho me pide algún consejo"


Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Del Norte/Cantábrico, quitando Vascongadas y Navarra esas zonas nunca han sido nada en realidad
> 
> 
> 
> Es mejor que lo tirasen a la basura antes que dedicarlo a lo que se dedica.



Precisamente esas zonas las dos primeras han sido incluso mas importante que las dos últimas, el caso vasco por ser una mimada aún con su historial de poner el culo al primero que pasa (por eso no es nuevo la cobardia de esos lares empezando con los romanos que les echó la alfombra roja e ir a hacer de las suyas en lo que hoy es Cantabria ya que estos no pusieron el culo a los romanos) mientras que navarra... el famoso "reino de navarra" con una corona creada por francia para torpedear España nada bueno puede venir, solo superado por el mayor cancer del continente llamado Francia, la misma que destrozó gran parte de la industria del norte para eliminar a la competencia por cierto... de ahi que en parte hubiese cierta reconstrucción que luego derivó en un proteccionismo rancio que aprendieron de cataluña


fogbugz dijo:


> Los vascos supieron sortear la Reconversion Industrial



Enviando la factura al resto de españoles... cuando no ir creando la ETA para justificar el atrocinio, aunque siendo justos el mayor culpable de eso fueron las deslocalizaciones a China que no fueron pocas empresas vascas tampoco las que fueron a la bonanza del made in china... que si luego hay algún agujero pues robamos al resto de españoles, total es de las pocas realmente autenticas que hay en vascongadas a diferencia del batua, los pintxos y demás


remerus dijo:


> El día que se murió Franco entraron al galope los cuatro jinetes del apocalipsis enarbolando la banderá socialista, desde entonces no levantamos cabeza, sólo queda morirse de asco viendo como se enriquecen y se ríen de la gente los caciques del psoe.



Willy Brand, Henry Kissinger, son dos de esos cuatro, al menos los mas importantes, el tercero tal vez sería Felipe Gonzalez también conocido como el sr X y el cuarto... hay mucho hijo de puta perjuro y es dificil decidir por haber muchos candidatos, por ello apostaría a que el cuarto fuese Santiago Carrillo (y mas con lo que en su momento explicó el masoncete de Trevijano acerca de la traición de la platajunta y demás, aunque ese tampoco era bueno)


----------



## autsaider (10 Ene 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Asi es.Y siguen votando sin fisuras. Con el alegre desparpajo del ignorante.
> 
> Yo cada vez que vuelvo por Asturias digo con ironia que podian estar peor, que podria gobernar la ultra derecha. Y me dan la razón!! No entienden nada.



Esto es un buen troleo. Me lo guardo para decírselo yo también a mis paisanos.

Edito para añadir:

El Metroid Dread está valorado como el mejor juego del año. Y es el que eligieron para acompañar el estreno de la Oled. Pues lo desarrolló una empresa española de Madrid: mercury steam.

Los españoles no estamos condenados. Cuando nos lo proponemos somos capaces de hacer las cosas bien. Pero tenemos alguna clase de patología que nos lleva a hacer lo que no debemos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 Ene 2022)

Son regiones conservadoras, que no se dan cuenta que el capital ha cambiado de bando.

Recuerdan a la pobreza verde de galicia e irlanda.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ene 2022)

No, tú proyectas lo que ves en tu región.

Nada que ver. Solo puedes encontrar algo parecido en ciertos ambientes de Torrelavega, Camargo, Reinosa y poco más.
El inmenso resto totalmente conservador/inmovilista.



Libistros dijo:


> ¡No!, lo que pasa es que no quieres ver la realidad de tu región (supongo)
> 
> Es como si yo dijera que los asturianos somos súper emprendedores, una mentira "piadosa"


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Cuando llegas a Cantabria no tienes esa sensación de comunidad deprimida, empobrecida. Tú llegas a Asturias generalmente pasando los picos de europa por la ap66 y te encuentras la Cuenca minera, una serie de poblaciones a cual más derruida y abandonada.



Ni de lejos. En Cantabria tienes pueblos vacíos pero incluso en ellos ves las casas arregladas y que los dueños se han ocupado de mantenerlas, aunque solo sea los findes. Es como una vergüenza pública tener la casa de los mayores abandonada o decrépita, de hecho es motivo de disputa habitual entre hermanos la herencia de la casa del pueblo. 

Derroición solo ves en algún barrio de pueblo remoto de Liébana o Valderredible. Como es lógico barrios feos los hay en cualquier núcleo urbano. Lo más cutre que se puede ver es SNIACE al pasar por Torlavega.


----------



## pepeleches (10 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> En Asturias hay una cosa que se llama PSOE y otra, aún peor, que se llama IU y gobierna no pocos ayuntamientos. Luego hay mineros y en general gente dispuesta a descarrilar 100 trenes y quemarse a lo bonzo antes que aplicar cualquier otra política económica que no sea un desastre.



Es que no tengo muy claro qué fue antes, el huevo o la gallina...

Antes del capitalismo, la única riqueza posible eran los recursos naturales. Pero desde que el capitalismo está extendido, tener recursos naturales puede ser un seguro de pobreza, aunque suene contraintuitivo. Y si no, fíjate los países exportadores de petróleo, son la mayoría ponzoñosos, o qué países tienen recursos de valor. 

La riqueza se crea en Silicon Valley, donde no hay un solo recurso natural. Porque tener recursos que te hacen rico solo con extraerlos provoca, en el mejor de los casos, un sistema extractivo donde se mete el estado por medio y funcionariza y sindicaliza todo, de forma que toda la población quiere vivir de la teta de la vaca, como pasó en Asturias con la minería. 

Pero es que en el peor de los casos, son motivos de inestabilidad política, conflictos, golpes de estado, porque es muy goloso para el tirano sentarse encima del recurso y hacerse rico sin hacer nada. 

Todas las zonas donde hubo minería son zonas donde se junta la generación que chupó del bote, se prejubiló pronto y tiene buenas pagas, con una falta de actividad total (habiendo vaca que da leche nadie se plantea producir de verdad...), una juventud que no tiene otra que huir, porque encima la generación anterior ha invertido el exceso en vivienda y está a precios imposibles, y una mentalidad sindicalista ridícula en la que no se dan cuenta que por mucho que protestes por tu ración de leche la vaca está muerta


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Ene 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> Pos sí...Rojería caviar ...(y te lo digo yo que soy de la cuenca y tengo familia así)...aunque ya va desapareciendo. Me hace mucha gracia el votos "por tradición"..(es que somos de familia de izquierdas...) y mierdas como esta.



Padezco el acoso del voto por tradición.El salirte del redil sirve para hacer limpieza de relaciones dentro de la propia familia.


----------



## Raullucu (10 Ene 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Padezco el acoso del voto por tradición.El salirte del redil sirve para hacer limpieza de relaciones dentro de la propia familia.



"Yo voto al PSOE porque mi güelu siempre votaba al PSOE"

Cuando un amigo me dijo esto, me apetecía darle a mano abierta. Pero claro, luego caí en que su padre era municipal (ayto de la PSOE), él había cogido plaza en varias bolsas de trabajo del ayto, y en aquel momento le había tocado la lotería de trabajar en la recogida de basuras.

Las cuencas están llenas de imbéciles con el estómago agradecido que nos han llevado al resto sumidero abajo. Así revienten.


----------



## LuigiDS (10 Ene 2022)

Ahora se vota al PSOE por es el que sube la pensión, y eso en una comunidad donde más del 50 por ciento va camino de jubilarse es sagrado.


----------



## burbujus (10 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el capitán anchoa desde que gobierna es de izmierdas.



Yo diría que es un amoral ex falangista jefe de sindicato vertical que, siendo minoritario, cumple funciones de partido bisagra arrimando su anchoa a la brasa que más calienta.


----------



## Axouxere (10 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, había que esperar varias semanas para que te pusieran teléfono en casa y pagar mas de cien mil pesetas para tener linea y aparato.



Hablarás de los ochenta o noventa supongo.
En los setenta, mis padres esperaron AÑOS para poner teléfono. Y era una calle normal de Gijón.


----------



## arriondas (10 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Ese es el quid del asunto y la puntita que nos han ido metiendo a todos desde el principio. El zurdismo exacerbado de Asturias, te sorprenderás, pero también es de tipo conservador: aparentemente rechaza la sodomía exacerbada, rechaza la pobreza que conlleva el comunismo, rechaza el vaguerío, rechaza ir contra los símbolos de identidad propios pero, he aquí, vota partidos que proponen eso precisamente. ¿Por qué?, porque se vota siglas y se vota siglas porque la "derechona" es muy mala. Y no argumentes que al votar lo que votan de regalo obtienen el pack completo porque no entra en la cabeza ya que, repito, la "derechona", que igual puede ser Psoe como PP o algún pato del parque -según el día-, es muy mala. Y eso, señores, es la disonancia cognitiva que en la Cornisa es legión; se quiere lo contrario a lo que se dice que se quiere pero como el envoltorio de lo que no se quiere gusta más, se le vota.
> 
> Y eso es lo que pasa cuando a una región cualquiera se le hincha el ego a base de mentiras de lo súper especial especialísima que es y de que vaya historia y qué diferente se es a otras zonas (y nadie se considera diferente para ser inferior, evidentemente), si encima la inflas de paguitas (Asturias y la minería) tienes lo que tienes, habitantes lobotomizados que se niegan a ver la realidad porque no coincide con sus prejuicios y zonas arrasados por estar habitadas por gente que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire.



Es algo que muchos del Negrón para abajo no terminan de entender. Asturias y Cantabria en el fondo son regiones bastante conservadoras en lo social, donde existe un voto futbolero, de siglas. El PSOE en Asturias tiene una posición similar a la del PP en Galicia. Es como el equipo de sus amores, y lo van a apoyar, esté quien esté. Podemos y sus marcas asociadas no van a gobernar ni en Gijón ni en Oviedo ni en Avilés, no se va a dar lo que ha sucedido en Madrid o en Barcelona; en las Cuencas, si sacan algo es por ir asociadas a IU, es decir, quienes votan sería los rojos de toda la vida, que en nada se parecen a los "obreros de Malasaña", pero que también votan a las siglas.

Las paradojas llegan al extremo de ver cómo votantes de izquierdas de siempre.... nunca se pierden una misa o un caudañu. Y sus hijos están bautizados y con la Comunión hecha (hijos nacidos entre finales de los 70 y principios de los 80)


----------



## Kremlink (10 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Ese es el quid del asunto y la puntita que nos han ido metiendo a todos desde el principio. El zurdismo exacerbado de Asturias, te sorprenderás, pero también es de tipo conservador: aparentemente rechaza la sodomía exacerbada, rechaza la pobreza que conlleva el comunismo, rechaza el vaguerío, rechaza ir contra los símbolos de identidad propios pero, he aquí, vota partidos que proponen eso precisamente. ¿Por qué?, porque se vota siglas y se vota siglas porque la "derechona" es muy mala. Y no argumentes que al votar lo que votan de regalo obtienen el pack completo porque no entra en la cabeza ya que, repito, la "derechona", que igual puede ser Psoe como PP o algún pato del parque -según el día-, es muy mala. Y eso, señores, es la disonancia cognitiva que en la Cornisa es legión; se quiere lo contrario a lo que se dice que se quiere pero como el envoltorio de lo que no se quiere gusta más, se le vota.
> 
> Y eso es lo que pasa cuando a una región cualquiera se le hincha el ego a base de mentiras de lo súper especial especialísima que es y de que vaya historia y qué diferente se es a otras zonas (y nadie se considera diferente para ser inferior, evidentemente), si encima la inflas de paguitas (Asturias y la minería) tienes lo que tienes, habitantes lobotomizados que se niegan a ver la realidad porque no coincide con sus prejuicios y zonas arrasados por estar habitadas por gente que no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire.



ReSumiendo: genética de subnormales adornados con jubilaciones cuantiosas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Ene 2022)

*Particularmente lamentable la situación de CANTABRIA si nos remontamos un poco mas: en 1955 era la QUINTA comunidad autónoma con mayor PIB per cápita, incluso por DELANTE DE NAVARRA (con sus fueros y todo....) 













Cantabria, donde menos creció el PIB por habitante en 45 años


Según recoge el informe titulado ‘45 años de evolución económica, social y empresarial de las Comunidades Autónomas en España (1975-2020)’, elaborado por la Cámara de Comercio y el Consejo General de Economistas




www.eldiarioalerta.com







El caso de CANTABRIA es digno de estudio. Cuando los españordos se enteren que las políticas que se hacen en este país se hacen únicamente para favorecer a las regiones que quieren destruir ese mismo país igual veis de una puta vez por todas que Vascongadas, navarra y cacaluña estarían mejor fuera de España.

Cantabria se separó de Castilla únicamente por las vascongadas.

os podéis creer que Burgos sigue sin estar conectada con Cantabria por autovía??

os podéis que creer que Cantabria fuera la última región del norte en estar conectada por autovía con Madrid??

os podéis creer que Cantabria sea la única región del norte dónde no hay tramos del AVE en construcción??

de quién es la culpa?? de los parásitos del este.*


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es algo que muchos del Negrón para abajo no terminan de entender. Asturias y Cantabria en el fondo son regiones bastante conservadoras en lo social, donde *existe un voto futbolero*, de siglas. El PSOE en Asturias tiene una posición similar a la del PP en Galicia. Es como el equipo de sus amores, y lo van a apoyar, esté quien esté. Podemos y sus marcas asociadas no van a gobernar ni en Gijón ni en Oviedo ni en Avilés, no se va a dar lo que ha sucedido en Madrid o en Barcelona; en las Cuencas, si sacan algo es por ir asociadas a IU, es decir, quienes votan sería los rojos de toda la vida, que en nada se parecen a los "obreros de Malasaña", pero que también votan a las siglas.
> 
> Las paradojas llegan al extremo de ver cómo votantes de izquierdas de siempre.... nunca se pierden una misa o un caudañu. Y sus hijos están bautizados y con la Comunión hecha (hijos nacidos entre finales de los 70 y principios de los 80)



Pues no tanto, en Cantabria el tradicional dominio del PP fue destruído por el partido de Revilla, que no solo es presidente sino que tiene el rural bajo su control.

En verde los suyos, en azul los peperoni y en rojo los de la PSOE... no busquéis IU ni Podemos.

Alcaldías de partidos abiertamente izquierdiles, fuera de colindantes con Asturias/Vizcaya, solo encuentras pocos y en el parlamento regional directamente el único partido "oficialmente" de izquierda es el PSOE, el resto son del partido de revilla, la pepé, ciudadanos y VOX.

Otra cosa es que digamos que esos partidos son más o menos progres... pos sí, pero ahí me temo que estamos en todos lados iguales. La pizpi Ayuso, ídola de la pepada, es una progre premium a pesar de la propaganda que le hacen de azote de progres.


----------



## arriondas (10 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues no tanto, en Cantabria el tradicional dominio del PP fue destruído por el partido de Revilla, que no solo es presidente sino que tiene el rural bajo su control.
> 
> En verde los suyos, en azul los peperoni y en rojo los de la PSOE... no busquéis IU ni Podemos.
> 
> ...



También hay que tener en cuenta que en los municipios pequeños, que el alcalde sea de un partido u otro es algo secundario. En lugares como Tresviso votan al alcalde porque saben quién es, hay confianza. Si cambiase de formación, le seguirían votando.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> También hay que tener en cuenta que en los municipios pequeños, que el alcalde sea de un partido u otro es algo secundario. En lugares como Tresviso votan al alcalde porque saben quién es, hay confianza. Si cambiase de formación, le seguirían votando.



el caso de Tresviso la cosa sí tiene raíces guerracivilista, fue zona de izquierdistas y lo siguen por tradición, pero en otros sitios es lo que dices tú, depende bastante de la persona


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Ene 2022)

Raullucu dijo:


> "Yo voto al PSOE porque mi güelu siempre votaba al PSOE"
> 
> Cuando un amigo me dijo esto, me apetecía darle a mano abierta. Pero claro, luego caí en que su padre era municipal (ayto de la PSOE), él había cogido plaza en varias bolsas de trabajo del ayto, y en aquel momento le había tocado la lotería de trabajar en la recogida de basuras.
> 
> Las cuencas están llenas de imbéciles con el estómago agradecido que nos han llevado al resto sumidero abajo. Así revienten.




Pues eso así es el 95% de la población en asturias


----------



## arandel (10 Ene 2022)

Se llama socialismo.


----------



## Libistros (10 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No, tú proyectas lo que ves en tu región.
> 
> Nada que ver. Solo puedes encontrar algo parecido en ciertos ambientes de Torrelavega, Camargo, Reinosa y poco más.
> El inmenso resto totalmente conservador/inmovilista.



Te autoengañas, chaval. Exactamente igual que en el tema de la Hispanidad. ¡Tu mismo!, es tu vida, desgraciadamente la realidad muestra lo que yo digo, no lo que tu predicas (y, ¡ojo!, que yo preferiría lo tuyo)


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (11 Ene 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Te autoengañas, chaval. Exactamente igual que en el tema de la Hispanidad. ¡Tu mismo!, es tu vida, desgraciadamente la realidad muestra lo que yo digo, no lo que tu predicas (y, ¡ojo!, que yo preferiría lo tuyo)



La Hispanidad UFFFFF

El otro día me vino a la cabeza la posibilidad de que el orbe hispanohablante esté en el peor momento de su historia y cayendo en picado, me explico

-Poco futuro para el petroleo (esencial para Mexico y Venezuela, importante para Argentina, Ecuador,...... )

-Líderes de extrema izquierda o populistas en casi todos los paises importantes Destacar el caso de Perú y Chile, dos paises que apuntaban alto y muy alto respectivamente y ahora apuntan a hundirse.
Solo COLOMBIA permanece como economía _importante_ bajo el gobierno _relativamente_ serio (ojo, su PIB per cápita es casi la tercera parte del Chileno aunque el PIB total sea similar).
Uruguay y Ecuador, tambien gobernadas por la derecha son economías menos relevantes

-Economía Española endeudadísima y con la pirámide poblacional derroida. Con perspectivas de ir perdiendo poco a poco relevancia internacional y convertirse en la playa-puticulub de la clase baja y media-baja de los paises serios de Europa.

La Hispanidad debería tener dos ejes: el eje Madrid-Mexico DF y el eje Buenos Aires- Santiago de Chile. Son las cuatro metrópolis mas importantes (modernas, no necesariamente por población) del mundo hispano. El eje norte debería soportar relaciones económicas entre España y Europa de tipo industrial y servicios. El eje sur, industrias extractivas y mineras junto con agricultura y ganadería y su transformación industrial.

La hispanidad coordinada tiene de todo: Recursos energéticos (Caribe, sobre todo Mexico y Venezuela) Minería, Agricultura y Ganadería (Argentina y Chile) y un pais integrado en la Unión Europea (España)

El problema es que la población es la que es y con los líderes que hay ahora es imposible conseguir nada: aquí seguimos (y seguiremos) con la gobernabilidad condicionada por partidos pequeños de extrema izquierda y secesionistas, y ahora encima por los de la España vacía que viene a representar a los abuelos que se toman un carajillo antes de salir de caza en el land-rover.

Y en sudamérica, con un patán como AMLO en Mexico, Chile tomada por la extrema izquierda anticapitalista, y Argentina como siempre por la cleptocracia......

Este video explica muy bien la situación de Mexico. No es el caso extremo de PDVSA (Petroleos de Venezuela) pero demuestra como la mala gestión puede destruir hasta el mejor de los negocios, que es el petroleo. En el foro a veces se vacila mucho con los jeques petrolíferos de oriente medio llamándolos follacabras y cosas similares, pero estos han gestionado mucho mejor sus recursos petroleros que Mexico y Venezuela (vale, ya se que son paises mucho menos poblados)


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Ene 2022)

Cometes errores básicos al tratar este tema.

- no es Sudamérica sino Suramérica.
- México no es Suramérica.
- hablar de ejes en Suramérica y no meter a Lima es absurdo.

No quiero ser ofensivo sino remarcar elementos básicos de entendimiento, en una cuestión que es central en todo este asunto, la Hispanidad.



Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> La Hispanidad UFFFFF
> 
> El otro día me vino a la cabeza la posibilidad de que el orbe hispanohablante esté en el peor momento de su historia y cayendo en picado, me explico
> 
> ...


----------



## Viviendo Digno (11 Ene 2022)

Habrá entonces que subir el PIB por lo civil o por lo militar.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (11 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Habrá entonces que subir el PIB por lo civil o por lo militar.



francamente dificil


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (11 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Cometes errores básicos al tratar este tema.
> 
> - no es Sudamérica sino Suramérica.
> - México no es Suramérica.
> ...



Te agradezco la corrección con infravalorar Lima, realmente estaba fantaseando un poco (mas que haciendo un análisis geopolítico serio) 



https://www.rae.es/dpd/Sudamérica


El diccionario panhispánico de dudas (RAE) acepta SUDAMÉRICA y dice "La variante _Suramérica_ es también válida, pero menos frecuente" (ver enlace)

No he metido a México (que por cierto, se pronuncia "MÉJICO", lo que si es una paletada es no saber que la JOTA antiguamente se escribía con la actual letra X y México o algunas familias Ximénez la han arrastrado) como parte de Sudamérica, sino como parte de lo que debería ser (fantaseando)  la "commonwealth" del extinto Imperio Español. Me da mucho dolor de corazón no considerar dentro del mismo al antiguo Virreinato de Nueva España.

 Tampoco yo *quiero ser ofensivo sino remarcar elementos básicos de entendimiento  *

Dicho en broma y con cariño, elaboras unos posts muy interesantes y acertados.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Te agradezco la corrección con infravalorar Lima, realmente estaba fantaseando un poco (mas que haciendo un análisis geopolítico serio)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo lo pronuncia Méjico y, la mayoría de gente con sentido común, lo escribe como corresponde, que es con "X".
La RAE acepta la variante procedente de un anglicismo, Sudamérica, pero la decisión de no usar la variante razonable, Suramérica, es producto del descuido, desconocimiento, o en el peor de los casos de mala baba.

Cuando escribes esto metes a México en Suramérica:
" Y en *sudamérica, con un patán como AMLO en Mexico*, Chile tomada por la extrema izquierda anticapitalista, y Argentina como siempre por la cleptocracia...... "

Pero bueno, que me gusta que seas de las aún pocas personas que comprenden que el encuadre adecuado de nuestros problemas, incluso cuando hablamos de temas regionales como es este hilo, es el ámbito hispánico. Esperemos que la gente lo vaya comprendiendo, poco a poco.

Que qué tiene esto que ver en un hilo de Asturias y Cantabria, donde se supone que lo suyo es caer en las cosas de campanario... Pues muy sencillo, la prosperidad pasada de estas regiones, especialmente en Cantabria, está muy relacionada con América. De hecho, los avances educativos y económicos desde el siglo XVIII hasta la primera mitad del XX están casi directamente en conexión con las Indias. Los primeros, el hecho de ser de las regiones con menores tasas de analfabetismo desde el XVIII es algo a agradecer casi en exclusiva a los indianos. Los segundos son prácticamente los artífices de gran parte del dinamismo económico en estas regiones en los siglos XIX y parte del XX. Y algunos coletazos siguen casi hasta día de hoy. Revilla intentó algo con AMLO y le salió rana por temas que le sobrepasan, ya he explicado n veces en el foro que el eje México-Espanna, el principal de la Hispanidad, será el último que se logre salvar... precisamente por ser el más importante para una reconstrucción del potencial en el mundo hispánico. De esto, precisamente, estas dos regiones son las que mejor lo deben comprender. Por mucho que algunos se crean que Canarias y Andalucía son el puente con América, el puente humano real son las regiones del cantábrico y Galicia. Hasta que estas no se pongan las pilas no va a salir nada, Revilla se dio la hostia con su proyecto por cuestiones de poder demasiado profundas para un mero presidente autonómico, que además es un bocazas. Estas cosas se cocinan en la trastienda y luego se cacarean, no alrevés, como él hizo en su "romance" frustrado con AMLO.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Cometes errores básicos al tratar este tema.
> 
> - no es Sudamérica sino Suramérica.
> - México no es Suramérica.
> ...



Es Méjico, no México, somos españoles, no aztecas. Ganamos la guerra y el Imperio, no ellos.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Ene 2022)

Es México, sin necesidad de ser azteca. Han conservado la grafía del castellano antiguo para el nombre del país, lo mismo que el deportivo Xerez se llama así, punto, discutir eso es de panolis.





astur_burbuja dijo:


> Es Méjico, no México, somos españoles, no aztecas. Ganamos la guerra y el Imperio, no ellos.


----------



## Libistros (11 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Solo COLOMBIA permanece como economía _importante_ bajo el gobierno _relativamente_ serio (ojo, su PIB per cápita es casi la tercera parte del Chileno aunque el PIB total sea similar)



Colombia con Petro "ad portas" tiene mal futuro y a Brasil le van a intentar meter a Lula Reloaded por todos los medios y ese sí que es un país que no debiéramos dejar de lado porque hablen portuñol, de hecho su relación con España es muchísimo mejor que con Portugal, hay que aprovecharse de las pocas alegrías que da la Hispanidad.


----------



## Libistros (11 Ene 2022)

Con respecto a México versus Méjico: aunque yo prefiero Méjico por sacar de quicio a mejicanos picajosos y relamidos, México es aún más correcto porque esa es la grafía española que no ha representado NUNCA la equis del latín, sino la "Ji" griega que es un aspa recta y otra aspa curvada cruzándola.

Como la equis del latín coincidía en la tipografía con la X de aspa curvada griega se acabó adaptando la letra J que nosotros no usábamos para nada y estaba un poco muerta del asco para expresar el fonema de la X de aspa curva griega. Y recordemos a la hora de pronunciar bien (aunque en el día a día lo hagamos como el culo):

La J en Je, Ji es similar al sonido ch del alemán Ich, es decir, es una jota más fuerte que una H aspirada andaluza pero más suave que una Jota fuerte del norte de España. En Ja, Jo, Ju, en cambio, sí es pronunciada fuerte. Hay excepciones a esta regla: por ejemplo en muJer que ha de ser pronunciada con Jota fuerte puesto que fue adaptada no de muXer sino de muGer. El castellano tiene varias de estas adaptaciones ridículas que se podrían haber evitado fijándose un poco.

Recordemos (aunque en el lenguaje del día a día nadie lo cumpla): en castellano -y, en esta época- sólo se pronuncian igual la B y la V (como B)

Ni G (fuerte en Ge, Gi) ni J (más suave en Je, Ji)se pronuncian igual, ni mucho menos LL e Y.
Praticad con la palabra JenGibre ahora mismo, ¡os lo ordeno!


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Abr 2022)

No se como quedará la cosa después, pero por mucho que se critique a Asturias Parece que en PIB per cápita Cantabria anda peor según el INE, al menos en 2018

Tanto reirse de los Murcianos, pero en PIB per capita esta a nivel de Cantabria y mejor que Alicante y Almería


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Abr 2022)

Asturias tuvo que ir a peor por cojones porque allí durante el franquismo se vivía de lujo: astilleros,minas, metalurgia, pequeña y mediana empresa…aún vas hoy y mucha gente sigue disfrutando del combo piso en Oviedo + casa en Llanes o Luanco…


----------



## Garbatella (21 Jul 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Bueno, sobre Cantabria podríamos discutirlo, pero Santander es otra cosa. Ahí casi todos son _conservadores_, hasta la PSOE.
> 
> Y me refiero a conservadores en el propio sentido de la palabra, inmovilistas. La gente "de izquierdas" que va a los garitos de ambiente "de izquierdas" está anclada en el asado todavía más, y tampoco mueven un dedo en nada salvo tomar sus cuartos de cerveza.
> 
> ...



Cito, con cariño y sin acritud (porque en este post he aprendido muchísimo de Cantabria) para corregir ligeramente la visión de Lord... Y es que en Santander, pese a su casposidad nacional-católica-conservadora, hasta su alcaldesa del PP iza la bandera LGTBIQ+ en el centro de la ciudad...


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Jul 2022)

Mirar el mapa de renta disponible a nivel de municipio y flipareis, los pueblos con mas pasta los asturianos de la montaña...


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Jul 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Con respecto a México versus Méjico: aunque yo prefiero Méjico por sacar de quicio a mejicanos picajosos y relamidos, México es aún más correcto porque esa es la grafía española que no ha representado NUNCA la equis del latín, sino la "Ji" griega que es un aspa recta y otra aspa curvada cruzándola.
> 
> Como la equis del latín coincidía en la tipografía con la X de aspa curvada griega se acabó adaptando la letra J que nosotros no usábamos para nada y estaba un poco muerta del asco para expresar el fonema de la X de aspa curva griega. Y recordemos a la hora de pronunciar bien (aunque en el día a día lo hagamos como el culo):
> 
> ...



más que la grafia viene de los mexicas aka aztecas

el sonido como se shaman es ME SHI KAS, los pacos pusieron la J X antigua

de todos modos mejico va a tope con el indigenismo, y más con el obrador que encima su abuelo era españordo, como siempre el más traidor a hezpein es un españordo o descendiente directo de


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Jul 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Colombia con Petro "ad portas" tiene mal futuro y a Brasil le van a intentar meter a Lula Reloaded por todos los medios y ese sí que es un país que no debiéramos dejar de lado porque hablen portuñol, de hecho su relación con España es muchísimo mejor que con Portugal, hay que aprovecharse de las pocas alegrías que da la Hispanidad.



petro in, y lula ya calienta


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Jul 2022)

Garbatella dijo:


> Cito, con cariño y sin acritud (porque en este post he aprendido muchísimo de Cantabria) para corregir ligeramente la visión de Lord... Y es que en Santander, pese a su casposidad nacional-católica-conservadora, hasta su alcaldesa del PP iza la bandera LGTBIQ+ en el centro de la ciudad...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131024



increible, no me esperaba eso del partido progre


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (21 Jul 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Cuando llegas a Cantabria no tienes esa sensación de comunidad deprimida, empobrecida.



Y una polla que no. Santoña es la Detroit del norte.


----------



## morenojc3 (24 Jul 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Bueno, este parece un hilo adecuado para contar una Pacohistoria que no viene sino a ser una muestra más de las equivocadas prioridades tanto de unos como otros y los de más allá.
> 
> Todos conocemos a Revilla y cómo va cuñadeando arreglando el mundo en vez de gobernar con eficacia su región.
> 
> ...



Bueno, tú que eres un tio decente LordEntropy, estarás conmigo en que hacer estas valoraciones a toro pasado, son muy fáciles. Pero si recuerdas, en aquella época tener un ECI grande era el deseo de toda ciudad que se preciase. La presión social de la gente (que apoyaba en masa el ECI y construccion de vivienda, frente al centro logistico) era muy grande, tanto de derechas como de izquierdas. Sí, claro, viendolo con perspectiva se podria haber hecho diferente…


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Jul 2022)

morenojc3 dijo:


> Bueno, tú que eres un tio decente LordEntropy, estarás conmigo en que hacer estas valoraciones a toro pasado, son muy fáciles. Pero si recuerdas, en aquella época tener un ECI grande era el deseo de toda ciudad que se preciase. La presión social de la gente (que apoyaba en masa el ECI y construccion de vivienda, frente al centro logistico) era muy grande, tanto de derechas como de izquierdas. Sí, claro, viendolo con perspectiva se podria haber hecho diferente…



Pero todo el mundo sabía, él incluído, de que era darle la puntilla a la posibilidad de un espacio industrial potente en la bahía. 

Lo de la Pasiega ha venido a ser una especie de intento de lavado de conciencia y otra de sus enésimas ventas de moto.


----------

